# Hacker an die wand..



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.

Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.

Ich möchte euch darum bitten und darauf hinweisen das man dies zur *anzeige* bei der *polize*i bringen kann und auch sollte damit endlich was geschieht. ich hatte das glück einen beamten zu erwischen der prombt erzählte er kenne da einiges von da sein sohn selber seit jahren zockt.

ergebnis : Anzeige gegen unbekannt, hersteller und verbreiter des virus namens                                         *infosteal.onlinegame*
          straftat bestand : ausspähen von daten , bereicherung, diebstahl.... u.a.


die anzeige selbst hat einen zeitlich langen bestand da es ein neues kriminalgebiet ist welches man schnellst möglich unterbinden möchte

ob es eine klärung geben wird weiß ich natürlich nicht, ich habe aber die hoffnung das solche ...... endlich auf'n sack bekommen.

LG von Aegwynn  Litteflower alias Esmeralder


----------



## lordnash (31. August 2009)

das soviele gehackt worden sind liegt warscheinlich daran das so viele deppen auf dieses ingame anschreiben reagiert haben wo sie einem sagen es gibt neue kostenlose testmounts oder so


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

lordnash schrieb:


> das soviele gehackt worden sind liegt warscheinlich daran das so viele deppen auf dieses ingame anschreiben reagiert haben wo sie einem sagen es gibt neue kostenlose testmounts oder so



   auf das schreiben reagierte ich mit /ignore   ;-)


----------



## kalonie129 (31. August 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> auf das schreiben reagierte ich mit /ignore   ;-)



jo das werden die anderen auch sagen : )


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

Tja die Polizei wird da herzlich wenig tun können...


----------



## Tikume (31. August 2009)

Und als Du raus bist ist der Polizist erstmal einem Lachflash erlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (31. August 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> auf das schreiben reagierte ich mit /ignore   ;-)



/signed, wer auf sowas reinfällt ist echt selber Schuld.


----------



## Littelbigboss (31. August 2009)

man ich hette da nen coolen vorschlag das hacker keine chance mehr haben man kan zb bei wow nur bei seinem eigenem pc einlogen können und pw ändern das were doch was


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

Hier gehts um einen Virus, nicht um Phising

Kopf -> Tisch.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (31. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und als Du raus bist ist der Polizist erstmal einem Lachflash erlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop Könnte ich mir auch so denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (31. August 2009)

Selber schuld wenn du kein Firewall Antivir hast oder wie oben genannt wurde auf unseriöse Seiten gehst.

Die Anzeige kannse vergessen daraus wird nix..


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

Der User hinter dem PC ist besser als jedes Virenprogramm.

Deswegen benutze ich keines.


----------



## Tikume (31. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hier gehts um einen Virus, nicht um Phising
> 
> Kopf -> Tisch.



Den Du dir übrigens auch schon durch blossen Besuch einer Seite einhandeln kannst.


----------



## Occasus (31. August 2009)

lordnash schrieb:


> das soviele gehackt worden sind liegt warscheinlich daran das so viele deppen auf dieses ingame anschreiben reagiert haben wo sie einem sagen es gibt neue kostenlose testmounts oder so



Ich geb dir vollkommen recht


----------



## Braamséry (31. August 2009)

Als kleine Info ein Trick, den man vor net alzu langer zeit im fernsehn sehen konnte, wie sowas gemacht werden kann ohne großen aufwand.

z.B. man nennt sich in einem x-beliebigen forum hans-martin wie auch der wow acc, dazu noch das gleich pw und die kacke is am dampfen.
      Der Hacker muss sich nur bei nem admin im forum reinhacken und sieht alle daten die er braucht.
      (Es kommt sehr sehr sehr oft vor, dass leute sowohl pw alsauch name bei mehreren sachen nehmen, was ein übler fehler sein kann)

oda wie gesagt man is so ein genie und reagiert auf die post oda die ingamewhispers, wobei man da schon sehr sehr dämlich sein muss....

und, auch wenns unwarscheinlicher als 1+2 is, ein pro-hacker macht sich ans werk und verdient damit sein geld.

PS: @ TE bist irgendwie dumm oda?


----------



## Yosef (31. August 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> z.B. man nennt sich in einem x-beliebigen forum hans-martin wie auch der wow acc, dazu noch das gleich pw und die kacke is am dampfen.
> Der Hacker muss sich nur bei nem admin im forum reinhacken und sieht alle daten die er braucht.
> (Es kommt sehr sehr sehr oft vor, dass leute sowohl pw alsauch name bei mehreren sachen nehmen, was ein übler fehler sein kann)



Cool, hat er ein MD5-Passwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

ihr seit ja alle so unbezwingbar SUPER 

Norten antivir + firewall
firewall + blocker
avira antivir

kein anklicken unseriöser seiten es sei denn buffed oder curse werden seit neuestem so eingestuft

/w die nich um inis gehen ignore ich also was bitte ist so verkehrt an mir und an euch so perfekt mit ausnahme das ihr NOCH nicht dran wart? ich war auch 4 1/2 jahre ohne probs dabei 

acc name pw sowie char name habe ich nie irgenwo anders verwendet und nur an dem meinen pc eingegeben

zitat ''ich bin nicht du ich bin wie du''


----------



## MIsfitz (31. August 2009)

wirst ihr was eigentlich das lustigste ist, dass ich auch mal auf so ne " .exe seite " gegangen bin und keinen plan davon hatte. Aber gerade in dem Moment als ich Enter drückte meckerte mein google chrome bzgl. unseriöser seite und mein antivir sorgte dafür dass der virus nichtmal einen fuß auf meine festplatte setzten konnte. 

Was mich wundert ist , dass ich keine freak oer so bin der seinen pc gut schützt und nur standard kostenlose programme verwende, was verdammt nochmal ist so schwer sich diese runterzuladen und zu installieren ??? , für diese dummheit gehört euch wirklich der pc abgenommen , oder wenigstens die internetverbindung !

Misfitz


----------



## Lewita (31. August 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> kein anklicken unseriöser seiten es sei denn buffed oder curse werden seit neuestem so eingestuft



Also Curse wird schon länger als gefährlich eingestuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort kann man sich die Vieren schon seit längerem durch Add ons auf den Rechner hohlen...
und nicht jedes Antivierenprogramm kennt jeden Trojaner  wen der Trojaner einmal auffällig geworden ist kommt soeiner auf die gewisse Blacklist. Doch dann ist es für viele schon zu Spät. Und noch nen anderer Tip gegen Key logger oder andere Progrämmchen die eure Tastaturbewegungen aufzeichenen benutzt einfach eine Virtuelle Tastatur die es in Jedem Guten Antivierenprog giebt, ist zwar umständlicher ein wenig aber Sicher.

Mfg Lwita


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (31. August 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> man ich hette da nen coolen vorschlag das hacker keine chance mehr haben man kan zb bei wow nur bei seinem eigenem pc einlogen können und pw ändern das were doch was



Was machste dann wenn dein Rechner abkackt?


----------



## Mesiahs (31. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn du kein Firewall Antivir hast...



Antivir nützt da herzlich wenig. Ich benutze Symantec Endpoint Protection,was ein recht professionelles Programm ist.
Ich habe allerdings auch mal etwas zu vorschnell auf einen Link geklickt,keine 2 Stunden später wollte ich mich einloggen,was dann aber nicht mehr möglich war.

Ich denke,der einzig richtige Schutz vor Account hacking ist,vorsichtig zu sein. Anzeige und sowas,kann man sich denk ich mal sparen.


----------



## Enyalios (31. August 2009)

Jede Firewall der Welt ist nur genau so gut wie der Benutzer der sie einrichtet.


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

Mesiahs schrieb:


> Antivir nützt da herzlich wenig. Ich benutze Symantec Endpoint Protection,was ein recht professionelles Programm ist.
> Ich habe allerdings auch mal etwas zu vorschnell auf einen Link geklickt,keine 2 Stunden später wollte ich mich einloggen,was dann aber nicht mehr möglich war.
> 
> Ich denke,der einzig richtige Schutz vor Account hacking ist,vorsichtig zu sein. Anzeige und sowas,kann man sich denk ich mal sparen.





wer nich kämpft hat schon verloren        oder etwa nicht?  

außerdem nutze ich lediglich mein gutes recht denn es bleibt ein diebstahl  etc.....


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

Firewall hilft dir nicht gegen einen Virus...


----------



## Enyalios (31. August 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> wer nich kämpft hat schon verloren        oder etwa nicht?
> 
> außerdem nutze ich lediglich mein gutes recht denn es bleibt ein diebstahl  etc.....



Sprach Don Quichote und gab Sancho Panza ein Zeichen ihm zu folgen..


----------



## EspCap (31. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Der User hinter dem PC ist besser als jedes Virenprogramm.
> 
> Deswegen benutze ich keines.


Das ist wie wenn du sagen würdest
'Der Bewohner eines Hauses ist besser als jeder Einbruchsschutz. Deswegen habe ich keine Haustür'.


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn du sagen würdest
> 'Der Bewohner eines Hauses ist besser als jeder Einbruchsschutz. Deswegen habe ich keine Haustür'.



xD Guter Vergleich... aber ich würde sagen ein Virenprogramm ist eher schlechter als eine Haustür.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> man ich hette da nen coolen vorschlag das hacker keine chance mehr haben man kan zb bei wow nur bei seinem eigenem pc einlogen können und pw ändern das were doch was


Ich habe da einen besseren Vorschlag. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard mal eine Tastatur mit Fingerabdruckscan rausbringen, damit auch dem letzten DAU nicht sein Account geklaut wird.


----------



## Blah (31. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und als Du raus bist ist der Polizist erstmal einem Lachflash erlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als ob das soooo witzig wäre! Es ist scheiss egal was der User getan hat, wenn er gehackt wurde ist das eine Straftat, egal ob er selber nicht sehr vorsichtig war! Fehler machen ist auch menschlich!
Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso ihr das anscheinend so lustig findet? Soll ich mich auch darüber lustig machen, wenn deine Dinge geklaut werden?
Es geht hier nicht darum wie unvorsichtig das Opfer war, sondern um die Tat dahinter! Und solange nichts dagegen unternommen wird, wird dieser Kreis von Kriminalität nur grösser!

Es ist berechtigt und richtig, dass er Anzeige erstattet hat und es ist auch wichtig, dass sich auch der Arm des Gesetzes auf das Internet ausweitet, wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert!
Das Internet sollte nicht mehr so Anonym bleiben!


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Als ob das soooo witzig wäre! Es ist scheiss egal was der User getan hat, wenn er gehackt wurde ist dass eine Straftat, egal ob er selber nicht sehr vorsichtig war! Fehler machen ist auch menschlich!
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso ihr das anscheinend so lustig findet? Soll ich mich auch darüber lustig machen, wenn deine Dinge geklaut werden?
> Es geht hier nicht darum, wie unvorsichtig das Opfer war sondern um die Tat dahinter! Und solange nichts dagegen unternommen wird, wird dieser Kreis von Kriminalität nur grösser!
> 
> ...





Danke für einen vernüftigen post :-)


----------



## Cracs (31. August 2009)

Ich gebe den TE Recht das sowas viel öfters verfolgt werden sollte.

Hacken bleibt Hacken egal ob man es bei Kontodaten oder WoW passwörtern macht.

Und nen Trojaner fängt man sich schneller ein als man schauen kann da helfen oft auch nen Antivir prog + Firewall nix.


----------



## cazimir (31. August 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Cool, hat er ein MD5-Passwort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei 6stelligen Passwörtern auch nicht so schlimm ^^


Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Anzeige berechtigt. Der Computer ist mittlerweile ein Teil des eigenen Wohnraums und Einbrüche im PC sollten meiner Meinung nach genauso gehandhabt werden, wie Einbrüche in eine Wohnung.
Da aber durch diverse Erfahrungen mit der Polizei mein Vertrauen gleich 0 ist, glaube ich kaum, dass die irgendwas machen werden. Die kommen noch nicht mal bei Autounfällen oder wenn ein Freund mitm Messer angeritzt wird .....


----------



## Tikume (31. August 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Es ist berechtigt und richtig, dass er Anzeige erstattet hat und es ist auch wichtig, dass sich auch der Arm des Gesetzes auf das Internet ausweitet, wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert!
> Das Internet sollte nicht mehr so Anonym bleiben!



Und wenn man realistisch bleibt weiss man dass nichts passieren wird und erkennt dass man eben auch selbst dafür verantwortlich ist sich zu schützen.


----------



## Darequi (31. August 2009)

omg Leuds ...

1. AntiVir reicht für Privat User
*2. Direkt zur Anzeige bringen ( Gründe im 1. Post beschrieben ) *
3. besorgt euch den Blizzard Mobile Authentificator ( Hab ich nen Forenpost zu geschrieben [Mal die SuFu nutzen])
4. Ingame Messages NIE trauen, ausser sie kommen definitiv von Blizzard ( Logo ) 
& ihr habt es aus der "wow-europe.de" Seite verifiziert, die Infos stehen dann nämlich auch auf der HP.

Aus unserer Gilde wurde diesen Fr/Sa. auch jemand gehackt, ihm hat man seinen gesamten Account gehackt und
seine Chars auf andere Server transferiert. Aber :

Mittlerweile hat er seinen Account wieder, den Hacker, bzw. denjenigen, der den Transfer durchgeführt hat, 
hat man ausfindig gemacht. Und er hat sich direkt (soweit mir bekannt ist ) ans LKA seines Bundeslandes 
Abt. Computerkriminalität gewandt. Daher konnte alles schnell gelöst werden. 

@ DarkStar89 : 
    Dein Vergleich hinkt aber dermaßen von gewaltig, den es endet nicht mit dem Hacken von WoW Accounts, 
    es geht mit deinem Online-Banking weiter, danach werden deine Kreditkarten weitergegeben. Oder ähnlich
    sensible Daten. Aber wenn dir das egal ist, dann kannst du sie auch so online stellen!


----------



## Dagonzo (31. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> omg Leuds ...
> 
> 1. AntiVir reicht für Privat User


Glaubst du es oder weist du es?. Wenn es die kostenlose Variante ist, dann reicht es definitiv nicht! Der Scanner merkt noch nicht mal was los ist. Anders herum gibt er Fehlalarme raus wo gar nichts ist. Aber bitte wer meint den nutzen zu wollen soll es tun. Mehr als davor warnen kann man ja nicht. Es gibt nicht umsonst Virenscanner die was kosten. Irgendwo wird schon ein Unterschied sein.


----------



## Blah (31. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wenn man realistisch bleibt weiss man dass nichts passieren wird und erkennt dass man eben auch selbst dafür verantwortlich ist sich zu schützen.



Dann muss sich so was in Zukunft ändern! Nichts tun ist genau so falsch, sogar noch viel falscher! Irgendwann wird schon was passieren, dann kommt die Zeit wo wir diese Hacker alle auslachen, wie sie ins Kittchen wandern.

Dein Einstellung zu Hacker lässt eher vermuten, dass du so was noch gut findest!

Man kann auch so gehackt werden, in dem ein Programm alle Zahlen und Buchstaben Kombis durchgeht. Da muss nichtmal der User was falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> omg Leuds ...
> 
> 1. AntiVir reicht für Privat User
> *2. Direkt zur Anzeige bringen ( Gründe im 1. Post beschrieben ) *
> ...










das programm selbst bzw den virus habe ich ausfinding gemacht gerade wegen ängsten darum und folgendes recherchiert:

It then steals sensitive information, such as user names and passwords, related   to the following games:

MapleStory
World of Warcraft
MSN Games
Yahoo Messenger

um es klar zu stellen ich bin hier um zu informieren auch wenn paar vollsp... das nich checken


----------



## Shirokun (31. August 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wenn man realistisch bleibt weiss man dass nichts passieren wird und erkennt dass man eben auch selbst dafür verantwortlich ist sich zu schützen.



und wenn jemand mit nem messer auf dich los geht und du verlezt wirst ist es deine schuld weil du keine stich sichere wetse trägst?
wenn dich jemand anschiest bist du es schuld weil du der kugel nicht ausgewichen bist?
wenn dir jemand auf maul haut bist du schuld weil du es versäumt hast in den selbst verteidigungs kurs zu gehn?
wenn du vergewaltigt wirst bist du es schuld weil du keinen keuschaltgürtel trägst? (btw schriebt man das so? wenn nicht bitte sagen xD)


----------



## Bradel (31. August 2009)

ähm leute die schlau sind und sich bissl mit inet und pc auskennen, die werden nich gehacked weil sie nicht so scheisse blöd und sich und sich irgendnen rotz ausem inet laden bzw auf ingame gold anfragen etc reagieren oder powerleveling.

ihr seid alle selber schuld, zumindest 90%

gegen hackangriffe ausem inet die von normalen seiten kommen aknn man wenig machen, aber sowas passiert ultra selten.


----------



## Weissnet (31. August 2009)

Bradel schrieb:


> ähm leute die schlau sind und sich bissl mit inet und pc auskennen, die werden nich gehacked weil sie nicht so scheisse blöd und sich und sich irgendnen rotz ausem inet laden bzw auf ingame gold anfragen etc reagieren oder powerleveling.
> 
> ihr seid alle selber schuld, zumindest 90%
> 
> gegen hackangriffe ausem inet die von normalen seiten kommen aknn man wenig machen, aber sowas passiert ultra selten.



Du würdes mir aus der Seele sprechen, wenn ich eine hätte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (31. August 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Glaubst du es oder weist du es?. Wenn es die kostenlose Variante ist, dann reicht es definitiv nicht! Der Scanner merkt noch nicht mal was los ist. Anders herum gibt er Fehlalarme raus wo gar nichts ist. Aber bitte wer meint den nutzen zu wollen soll es tun. Mehr als davor warnen kann man ja nicht. Es gibt nicht umsonst Virenscanner die was kosten. Irgendwo wird schon ein Unterschied sein.



Meines Erachtes reicht es für Privat Nutzer. Er hat bis jetzt alle Viren, die ich ihm mal vorgeworfen habe, auch prompt gefunden. 
Desweiteren wird er auch in den führenden Computer Zeitschriften empfohlen (nein nicht Computerbild, ich rede von der c't, zum Bleistift)

Natürlich kannst du auch für eine AntiViren Lösung zahlen, aber auch die sind nicht immer die besten!

Aber im Bundle mit "HiJackThis"  die deinen Rechner nach Trojanern etc. analysiert, einer guten Firewall, 
einen Anti Viren Programm und einer gesunden Einschränkungen der Rechte auf dem Rechner wird so mancher 
Rechner sicher!


----------



## cazimir (31. August 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> und wenn jemand mit nem messer auf dich los geht und du verlezt wirst ist es deine schuld weil du keine stich sichere wetse trägst?
> wenn dich jemand anschiest bist du es schuld weil du der kugel nicht ausgewichen bist?
> wenn dir jemand auf maul haut bist du schuld weil du es versäumt hast in den selbst verteidigungs kurs zu gehn?
> wenn du vergewaltigt wirst bist du es schuld weil du keinen keuschaltgürtel trägst? (btw schriebt man das so? wenn nicht bitte sagen xD)



Wenn dein Haus ausgeräumt wird, bist du selber dran schuld, weil du keine Türen hast?

Du kannst es leider nicht immer 1:1 vergleichen. Allerdings kann ich deinen Grundgedanken unterstützen. 
Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl, auch wenn man die Türen offen gelassen hat.


----------



## Little_flower (31. August 2009)

die türe war meines wissens (kein profi)  Dicht , schutzprogramme acc name sowie pw nie irgend anders verwendet und auf keinem anderem pc eingegeben


----------



## SulTaNkx (31. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn du kein Firewall Antivir hast oder wie oben genannt wurde auf unseriöse Seiten gehst.
> 
> Die Anzeige kannse vergessen daraus wird nix..



also wenn du deinen pc schützen willst dann bloss nicht mit antivir der findet die viren manchmal erst nach wochen ........so ein drecks programm da kannste auch ohne surfen^^


----------



## cazimir (31. August 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> die türe war meines wissens (kein profi)  Dicht , schutzprogramme acc name sowie pw nie irgend anders verwendet und auf keinem anderem pc eingegeben


Naja du(jede Person) kannst nicht alles wissen und hast auch nicht die Pflicht alle Fallen zu kennen. Ich kann nur den Blizzard Authenticator empfehlen, aber der schützt auch nicht den Rest des Systems.

Wer sich etwas intensiver mit der Thematik beschäftigt, der braucht auch keinen Virenscanner oder Firewall.
Das Einzige, was micht vor solchen Dingen beschützt, ist ein offenes Auge, mein Router und regelmäßige Updates. 
Ich lebe seit 4 jahren Viren-/Trojaner-/etc.-frei ;-)

Aber sicher bin ich trotzdem nicht ^^


----------



## Achanjiati (31. August 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> man ich hette da nen coolen vorschlag das hacker keine chance mehr haben man kan zb bei wow nur bei seinem eigenem pc einlogen können und pw ändern das were doch was


Prima. Dann bau ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte ein und die Pruefdaten stimmen nicht mehr ueberein und ich komme nicht mehr in meinen Account.
Solche Systeme sind aus guten Grund frueher bereits ausgedacht worden und dann zu den Akten unter "bloede Idee" einsortiert.


----------



## Darequi (31. August 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> also wenn du deinen pc schützen willst dann bloss nicht mit antivir der findet die viren manchmal erst nach wochen ........so ein drecks programm da kannste auch ohne surfen^^



da spricht der experte ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achanjiati schrieb:


> Prima. Dann bau ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte ein und die Pruefdaten stimmen nicht mehr ueberein und ich komme nicht mehr in meinen Account.
> Solche Systeme sind aus guten Grund frueher bereits ausgedacht worden und dann zu den Akten unter "bloede Idee" einsortiert.



/sign


----------



## ceecon (31. August 2009)

Wer gehackt wird ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld.
btw.
Ich hab keine Antivirus Programm muahhahaha
crap zeug, wenn der Virus erstmal auf der Platte ist, ist es eh schon zuspät


----------



## boonfish (31. August 2009)

Geschädigter: "Herr Polizist, jemand hat meinen World of WarCraft-Account geklaut!!" 
Polizist: "Das geht sofort an's Pentagon!!!" 

Nein jetzt mal im Ernst wie schon gesagt wird die Polizei da herzlich wenig tun können, wenn sie solche Anzeigen überhaupt ernst nehmen. 

Ich denke eher du (der TE) versuchst hier solchen Hackern etc mit deiner Geschichte ordentlich Angst einzujagen indem du mit ominösen Konsequenzen drohen.


----------



## Maternus (31. August 2009)

@TE: Dein Aufruf in allen Ehren, aber welchen Erfolg sollte eine Anzeige haben?
Wer die Mittel besitzt und einsetzt um Accounts zu hacken, besitzt auch solche um seinen Standort zu verschleiern. Die Damen und Herren des LKA/BKA in allen Ehren, aber hier hinkt man der Gegenseite um mindestens zwei Generationen hinterher.

Nicht zuletzt sitzen solche Hacker im Schwerpunkt im Asiatischen Raum, allen voran in Korea. Es ist de Facto nicht möglich dort auch nur irgend etwas rechtlich in die Wege zu leiten, da keinerlei entsprechende Verträge, etc bestehen.
Eine Anzeige ist daher eigentlich nur ein Zeichen der Hilflosigkeit von Usern und Anbietern. Der Blizzard Authenticator ist der Verkaufsschlager schlechthin. Wohl auch, da er den einzig wirklichen Schutz darstellt.


----------



## abe15 (31. August 2009)

lordnash schrieb:


> das soviele gehackt worden sind liegt warscheinlich daran das so viele deppen auf dieses ingame anschreiben reagiert haben wo sie einem sagen es gibt neue kostenlose testmounts oder so



Sign

"[W From][Shjelkssld]: Hallo. Wir haben einen exklusivern Ingamemount was du testen kann. Klicken einfach auf Link und schon bist du Tester! [www.bliz.jo].
Ich möchte diesem Teppich nicht kaufen, bitte! Viel Spaß wünscht Blizard Entertaignment."

Was denkt sich da der durchschnitts "highskilled" WoWler? >>> Boah, ein neues Mount! Und die haben MICH ausgewählt es zu testen! Wuhu!!!! <<<
Sagts, klickt auf den Link, stört sich nicht an den asiatischen Schriftzeichen auf der Website [das wird wohl das neue Webdisign zu Cataclysm sein müssen!] und gibt seine Accountdaten ein... Den Rest kennen wir...

=> Also, wie kann man so blöde sein? Ein Mount TESTEN? Darf mann dann eine Woche drauf rumreiten und muss dann ein Formular ausfüllen ob es auch geschmeidig über den Bildschirm gleitet oder was?
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## NightZ (31. August 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Geschädigter: "Herr Polizist, jemand hat mir meinen World of WarCraft-Account geklaut!!"
> Polizist: "Das geht sofort an's Pentagon!!!"
> 
> Nein jetzt mal im Ernst wie schon gesagt wird die Polizei da herzlich wenig tun können, wenn sie solche Anzeigen überhaupt ernst nehmen.
> ...


Die Kooperieren bestimmt mit Blizzard ... nicht
Sinnlose zeitverschwedung zu den Bullen zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little_flower (1. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Geschädigter: "Herr Polizist, jemand hat mir meinen World of WarCraft-Account geklaut!!"
> Polizist: "Das geht sofort an's Pentagon!!!"
> 
> Nein jetzt mal im Ernst wie schon gesagt wird die Polizei da herzlich wenig tun können, wenn sie solche Anzeigen überhaupt ernst nehmen.
> ...






die kopie der anzeige lieget hier neben mir und wie gesagt der polizist vater eines spielenden sohns(kannte sich in wow selbst aus) nahm mich äußerst ernst, aufnahme der anzeige mit allem drum und dran ca eine stunde ES IST DIEBSTAHL wie bei BANKDATEN


----------



## blaupause (1. September 2009)

einige leute sollten vielleicht mal auf ihre ausdrucksweise achten, sollche posts wie : 
selber schuld, warum haste auch keine firewall...blablabla
solchen leuten kann man nur wünschen, das ihr account auch mal gehackt wird, damitsch dann schreiben kann:

"warum haste den auch grad die firewall und das antiviren prog installiert, das steht doch überall, das das scheiße ist."


man sollte sich vielleicht nicht allzusehr von vorurteilen leiten lassen. ersten hatter geschrieben, das es nen antivirenproc gibt. 
"ihr seit ja alle so unbezwingbar SUPER 

Norten antivir + firewall
firewall + blocker
avira antivir"  3ter post oder so

2tens ham 90% der router ne hardwarefirewall und
3tens bringen sollche kommentare niemanden weiter, also könnter euch das auch schenken.


----------



## boonfish (1. September 2009)

ceecon schrieb:


> Toll, eine Anzeige gegen einen Hacker wuhuhuhu
> kommt einer Anzeige gegen unbekannt gleich, na dann viel erfolg



Es ist eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
Und wenn du je in irgendeiner Form überfallen wirst wird der Täter dir wohl nicht seine Vor und Nachnamen samt Adresse zurücklassen. Soll heißen 90% der ausgestellten Anzeigen laufen natürlich erst einmal gegen Unbekannt.


----------



## blaupause (1. September 2009)

ceecon schrieb:


> Wer gehackt wird ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld.
> btw.
> Ich hab keine Antivirus Programm muahhahaha
> crap zeug, wenn der Virus erstmal auf der Platte ist, ist es eh schon zuspät


das man echt genötigt wird, sowas zu lesen.
versteh den kommentar nicht, der sinn von nem antivirenprogramm ist ja meiner meinung nach, das kein virus auf die platte kommt. bzw. das wenn er doch auf ner platte sein sollte , das ausführen dieser datei verhindert wird.



Maternus schrieb:


> @TE: Dein Aufruf in allen Ehren, aber welchen Erfolg sollte eine Anzeige haben?


es geht einem sicher ein wenig besser, wenn man das gefühl hat wenigstens einwenig dagegen getan zu haben. das ist wie bei flamen, da weiß man auch, das man nichts ändern kann und machts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (1. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Es ist eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
> Und wenn du je in irgendeiner Form überfallen wirst wird der Täter dir wohl nicht seine Vor und Nachnamen samt Adresse zurücklassen. Soll heißen 90% der ausgestellten Anzeigen laufen natürlich erst einmal gegen Unbekannt.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Ihr vergesst immer, das Internet ist nicht anonym. Und wenn man wirklich das wissen hat und auch den Aufwand betreiben will, seinen Fingerabdruck im Internet zu verwischen, dann wird ma wohl kein Intresse mehr an Spieleaccounts haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...



Ich sag mal 
*Selber Schuld*
Da werden PW weiter gegeben an Freunde, Brüder, Schwestern usw. Es werden die gewissen Seiten angeklickt oder Gold gekauft.
Da lacht dich auch die Polizei nur aus, sowie einige andere auch. Und ich steh auch dazu das solchen "Spielern" Ihr Account nie wieder zurück gegeben werden sollte.

*/rofl*


----------



## Urengroll (1. September 2009)

Wilde Theorie:

Blizzard selber hackt Accounts, um die Dinger von denen zu verkaufen.....................^^


----------



## Xhubi (1. September 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Ich sag mal
> *Selber Schuld*
> Da werden PW weiter gegeben an Freunde, Brüder, Schwestern usw. Es werden die gewissen Seiten angeklickt oder Gold gekauft.
> Da lacht dich auch die Polizei nur aus, sowie einige andere auch. Und ich steh auch dazu das solchen "Spielern" Ihr Account nie wieder zurück gegeben werden sollte.
> ...



Na na, man muss die Leute für Naivität ja nicht noch bestrafen, das tun sie damit ja schon selbst, ich wünsche so opfern jedenfalls, dass sie ihren Acc wiederbekomm und in Zukunft draus lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wilde Theorie:
> 
> Blizzard selber hackt Accounts, um die Dinger von denen zu verkaufen.....................^^



Blizzard muß keine Accounts hacken weil sie bereits ihnen gehören...
Wenn sie wollen können sie einfach deinen Account löschen ohne jeglichen Grund.
Aber dann hätten sie ja keine Einahmequelle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...



super find ich gut


----------



## celivar (1. September 2009)

Hacker ist ein Beruf.

Was ihr meint sind Cracker.


----------



## Naraxon (1. September 2009)

Danke dir Fürs Recht geben..... ÄHM ein *CRACKER *einer der NO CD CRACKS macht oder Serials euch Rausmogelt und nicht* IRGENDWENN* *HACKEN* WILL... ich rasste hier gleich komplett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... *BITTE lese* was ich Schrieben haben nix von Cracker sondern sind das* Hacker *die sich ein HACKEN aber ich sage dir nur celivar wenn dus nicht weißt GOOGLE HELPT USE okay danke dir und bitte Bring das nie wieder hier rein danke?!


----------



## xandy (1. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naraxon wird mir immer sympathiescher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




keep on posting.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naraxon (1. September 2009)

Ja sry Xandy aber wenn ich so was höre... Ich mach mir die Arbeit da was hin zu Posten was Richtig ist und er sagt mir damit : NEIN DES SIND *CRACKER*... Ich habe lang genung mit Cracks zu tun habt und dann weiß ich was Ein *CRACKER* Und ein *HACKER* ist. 

Ich sagte ja die meisten Leute lesen nicht ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MB Naraxon


----------



## Nekses (1. September 2009)

Ich habe so gelacht ...
als ich diese Comments gelesen habe ...
Sagt mal Leute ... Geht euer Sozial Gefühl mit WoW wirklich unter?

-Mein Account wurde gehackt. Ich bin zur Polizei gegangen.
-xD rofl lol du opfa maan is doch kla wenn du kan antivir auf deina festplade hasd rofl wie dumm mus man sein alda

(Gut das ist sehr übertrieben, aber ihr wisst was ich meine?)

Ihr würdet doch im echten Leben auch keinen auslachen der euch erzählt seine Bankdaten sind gehackt worden (und es ist Hacken! Nicht Cracken! Und ja Hacker ist ein Beruf, der anerkannt ist, z.b.: in der Kriminalbranche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sondern im helfen wollen sie zurückzubekommen.

Und das mit der Polizei:
Ich hab erst vor 'ner Woche gelesen, dass sie einen Hacker erwischt haben und jener arbeitet jetzt FÜR die Polizei, bei Bedarf suche ich den Link raus.

So,

mfg
Nekes


----------



## xandy (1. September 2009)

@Nekses 

Ich habe es Naraxon eh grad per pm geschrieben ...==>

Leider haben viele Leute hier die Einstellung:Es ist mir nicht passiert,also geht es mich nichts an..

MfG Xandy


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

Naraxon schrieb:


> Ja sry Xandy aber wenn ich so was höre... Ich mach mir die Arbeit da was hin zu Posten was Richtig ist und er sagt mir damit : NEIN DES SIND *CRACKER*... Ich habe lang genung mit Cracks zu tun habt und dann weiß ich was Ein *CRACKER* Und ein *HACKER* ist.
> 
> Ich sagte ja die meisten Leute lesen nicht ?!
> 
> ...


Und Du verstehst nicht! 

1. Ein Hacker der was auf sich hält würde nie nen WoW-Acc hacken.
2. Gibt es keinen bekannten Fall eines WoW-Acc-Hacks.

Wenn man so große Sprüche klopft sollte man auch wissen was hacken ist. Hier werden einfach Daten gesammelt und die Naivität der Leute ausgenutzt, das ist nicht das gleiche wie einen Acc hacken! Natürlich können da auch vorsichtige Leute mal pech haben, da will ich gar nicht immer von Schuld sprechen.



Nekses schrieb:


> ...und es ist Hacken!...



Nein ist es nicht! Es ist Daten sammeln und phishing! Hacken wäre ein direckter Angriff auf den Loginserver um Passwörter zu umgehen oder das PW da irgendwie raus zu quetschen! Oder eben auf deinen eigenen Rechner, aber wer PW's speichert ist eben auch selber schult!


----------



## Little_flower (1. September 2009)

bitte den link nachsenden ein guter comment


----------



## TvP1981 (1. September 2009)

Also das geflame hier ist ja schon net mehr schön. 
Ein Hack kann jedem passieren, auch wenn ihr euer System schützt.
Es ist ein Katz und Maus spiel mit den Sicherheitslücken eures Systems.

Das Besuchen einer Webseite kann schon ausreichen um sich einen Trojaner einzufangen.
Das Öffnen eines Adobe-Dokuments bis vor kurzem zum einschleusen von Schadcode genutzt werden.
Es ist möglich Bufferüberläufe per Javascript in der aktuellen Mozilla-Version zu verursachen.
Danach/Dadurch lässt sich Schadcode ausführen.
Bis vor kurzem war es wegen einer Lücke möglich SSL-Verbindungen zu manipulieren.
Eine gut gemachte Phishingseite würde sich sogar des Contents von Blizz bedienen..

Nur ein paar Beispiele.

Des Weiteren steht das Hacken unter Strafe.
Leider doch mangelhaft umgesetzt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackerparagraf

Zu deiner Anzeige. Passieren wird da wohl nicht viel.
Problem ist, obwohl du im Netz nicht anonym bist, ist die Verfolgung dennoch schwierig.
Verbindungsdaten lassen sich manipulieren, bzw. verschleiern.

Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit die Polizei ermittlungen anstellen kann, 
jedoch wird das Verfahren wohl eingestellt werden müssen. 
Der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß als das es sich rechnen würde länger zu ermitteln.
Anders wäre es, wenn Blizzard Anzeige gegen Betreffende wegen Störung der Server-Infrastruktur stellen würde.

Was kann man gegen Hacks tun?

Einen 100% Schutz gibt es nicht. Das System auf dem laufenden halten,
Updates und Sicherheitsupdates auf jeden Fall gleich installieren.
Firewall und Virenscanner helfen auch. 
Genaues Augenmerk. 
Blizzard braucht nicht eure Daten um auf einen Account zugreifen zu können.
Passwörter auch wenn es verlockend ist nie öfter verwenden.
Beim öffnen von Links vorsicht! Immer kontrollieren, ob es der geklickte ist.

Und ganz sinnvoll der Blizz Authenticator. Leider nur mit Kreditkarte bestellbar.
Auch dieser bietet keinen 100%tigen Schutz aber dennoch ein großes maß an Schutz.

Hat jemand von euch Flamern alle Punkte berücksichtigt?


----------



## xandy (1. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es keinen bekannten Fall eines WoW-Acc-Hacks.


Ich interpretiere den Punkt so: Erst wenn es in der Bild steht is es wichtig und bekannt...

Wenn du es nicht so meinst liegst du auch falsch lies dir den ersten post des TE durch das ist ein mir bekannter WoW-Acc-Hack-Fall....

MfG Xandy


----------



## Naraxon (1. September 2009)

Ähm Xandy wie war des noch mal ... xD du meintest irgendwas mit Lesen wie geht das ?????????? xD omg ich halts einfach nicht mehr aus leute ich hab..


Leute: Ich habe von Littel ein Bild ein Von seinem ANTIVIR und den sogenannten Hackprogrs...... ^^ also wers will /w me und so ^^


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

xandy schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere den Punkt so: Erst wenn es in der Bild steht is es wichtig und bekannt...
> 
> Wenn du es nicht so meinst liegst du auch falsch lies dir den ersten post des TE durch das ist ein mir bekannter WoW-Acc-Hack-Fall....
> 
> MfG Xandy


Nein, lies bitte noch mal was ich geschrieben habe (da ist noch was dazu gekommen).

ps: Ich kann im ersten Post keinen Beweis für einen hack sehen?! Sein Acc is weg, wo ist das ein Beweis?


----------



## TvP1981 (1. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Und Du verstehst nicht!
> 
> 1. Ein Hacker der was auf sich hält würde nie nen WoW-Acc hacken.
> 2. Gibt es keinen bekannten Fall eines WoW-Acc-Hacks.



EPIC-FAIL würde ich das ausdrücken.
Erst einmal könnte man ne Menge Geld mit dem hacken von WoW-Accounts verdienen.
2tens hatte Blizz gerade massiv Probleme, da es Hackern möglich war, 
Accounts einfach mit dem Battlenet zu verbinden und so diese zu übernehmen.

Ein Account kann bis zu 800,-Euro bringen. Es ist die Masse die es macht.

Des Weiteren heißt es nicht, nur weil man direkt bei Blizzards Datenbank ansetzt, dass
es keinen Erfolgreichen Hack gibt. Wo und wie man die Daten bekommt ist dabei zweitrangig.
Der Hack ist letztlich das unerlaubte aneignen, bzw. ausspähen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Der Hack ist letztlich das unerlaubte aneignen, bzw. ausspähen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker



Aber nicht das nutzen! Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.

Und nen Acc mit nem B-net-Acc verbinden kann man wenn man die daten hat. Dazu muß man nix mehr hacken!


----------



## xandy (1. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Nein, lies bitte noch mal was ich geschrieben habe (da ist noch was dazu gekommen).
> 
> ps: Ich kann im ersten Post keinen Beweis für einen hack sehen?! Sein Acc is weg, wo ist das ein Beweis?


Ich muss mich entschuldigen falls ich ein wenig gemein zu dir war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich habs hallt im Moment so intepretiert ,und wegen dem hacken ja nein vielleicht ,ich bin kein computer-pro aber wenn mir jemand meinen Acc klaut bezeichne ich das als Hack,sry wenn dir nun das Herz über dieses nicht-wissen schmerzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Xandy

Ps:Ich geh schlafen ,solltet ihr auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (1. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Aber nicht das nutzen! Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
> 
> Und nen Acc mit nem B-net-Acc verbinden kann man wenn man die daten hat. Dazu muß man nix mehr hacken!



Fail, schon der Besitz oder das nutzen von Hackersoftware ist eine Straftat nach §202c
Ebenso das aneignen.


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

> Zitat aus dem ersten Satz des Wikibeitrages der oben gepostet wurde
> 
> .....der über ein Netzwerk in Computersysteme eindringt......



Und deswegen sind es eben keine Hacks! Auf nichts anderes will ich hinaus! Aber die Leute die ne andere Meinung haben mit Unfreundlichkeiten zu bewerfen scheint euch ja als Beweis eures Wissens zu genügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Fail, schon der Besitz oder das nutzen von Hackersoftware ist eine Straftat nach §202c
> Ebenso das aneignen.


Was Fail? Was hat das mit dem zu tun was von mir zittiert hast?


----------



## realustasa (1. September 2009)

Also bitte, das ist doch lächerlich... Diese ganzen Programme. Außerdem wer kriegt schon eine ingame  /w?? So was ist mir nich nie passiert. Mir wurde auch vor 2 Wochen der Account gehacked. Da ich so schlau war und mich auf einer falschen wow-seite angemeldet habe. Webformular geschrieben. Eine Woche gewartet. Dann kam eine Antwort mein Account gesperrt worden sei, und ich denen nochmal die selben Informationen zuschicken soll, die sie schon durch mein Webformular erhalten haben. Und ne Woche später war mein Account wieder freigeschaltet. Meinen Char ist nichts passiert. Wie dem auch sei, das kann doch echt nicht sein das ich der einzige bin, der kein ingame / w bekommt und mir mit meinen gehackten Account nicht passiert. Außerdem das mit der Polizei ist doch total überflüßig. Was meinst du können die da schon großartiges machen. Na toll du machst ne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt! GZ!!!! Das wird dir allerdings auch nicht weiterhelfen. Schreib an Blizzard die richten des schon wieder hin.


----------



## Pargon (1. September 2009)

Tja da lobe ich mir meinen Blizzard Authentificator da können sie bei mir Viren Trojaner usw usw gern aufn rechner hauen und können trotzdem nicht auf meinen WoW Account zugreifen, und mein Gott das ding kostet 6 Euronen das ist es mir dann doch wert. 

Und Nein auch ich klicke keine dubiosen Websites an noch ist mein System verseucht ich schütze mich trotzdem aber allem in allem finde ich es einfach lustig.


P.S. Ja Schadenfreude = schönste freude


----------



## Makuma (1. September 2009)

du hast norton (norten^^) und avira gleichzeitig laufen?

GZ dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du solltest auf nummer sicher gehn und vorsichtshalber noch mehr antivirus-programme parallel laufen lassen, kommt immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darling - bealgun (1. September 2009)

Das Spiel ist ab 12j, ergo sind oftmals die Eltern Schuld. 

Ich weiss gar nicht, wieviele Leute sich in den letzten 15 Jahren sich ihre Daten haben klauen lassen per Internetseite, Chatprogramm oder sonstwie. Der Großteil ist eigene Dummheit, wobei die User selber nicht dumm sind, sondern unbeabsichtigt oder vorschnell Informationen weiter geben. Auch wenn man ein gutes Anti-Virenprogramm nutzt, oder ne Firewall hat. Wer trotzdem immer Ja und Amen drückt wird genauso schnell ausspioniert.

Es bringt auch nicht viel, hier solche Threads zu erstellen oder Aufzuklären, solange es sowieso ignoriert wird. Ergo, die ganzen Virenverbreiter und Accounthacker verdienen sich (illegal) ihr Brot, die ganzen PC-Reparatur Dienste und Antiviren-Hersteller ebenfalls. Und der normale User darf schön weiterlöhnen. 

Man schaue sich nur den Blizz Authentificator an. Wer sich mit PCs beschäftigt, der weiss sehr schnell, das es nicht mehr ist, als eine weiter Geld-aus-der-Tasche-zieh Funktion ist. Wer jedoch ein panik User ist, oder blind alles anklickt, dem bleibt vielleicht der Wow Acc erhalten damit, dafür ist die Kiste ne Virenschleuder für die ganze Welt. Na dann GZ dazu.


----------



## Theralk (1. September 2009)

ceecon schrieb:


> Wer gehackt wird ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld.
> btw.
> Ich hab keine Antivirus Programm muahhahaha
> crap zeug, wenn der Virus erstmal auf der Platte ist, ist es eh schon zuspät




nen gutes antivirenprogram verhindert ja grade das........


----------



## Grobii (1. September 2009)

Jmd hat ein Problem und fragt um Hilfe und dafür wird er hier blöd angemacht. Wie oft ist mir das jetzt beim lediglichen durchsrollen des Forums aufgefallen. Da traut man sich ja garnicht mehr zu fragen. 
Und außerdem können sich Hacker Daten verschaffen wenn sie wollen, ohne das du was davon mitkriegst. Deswegen heißen sie ja auch Hacker. Wenn man so verpeilt ist und seine Daten verschickt oder auf so gewisse Seiten geht, dann ist es weniger Hacken (weil dafür muss man es nicht können) als mehr Datenklau was aufm goldenen Tablett serviert wurde. Und auch ich bin letztens im Halbschlaf auf so ne scheiß Seite geraten, die Blizzards Seite ähnlich sah. Danach war ich aber wach, dass kann ich euch sagen xD Passwort sofort geändert, Blizz angeschrieben, schien nochmal alles gut gelaufen zu sein. Aber dafür sind ja so Fallen da, damit einer reintritt. Da fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, dass ihr alle so perfekt seid und noch niiiiiiieeeee darein gelaufen seid oder reinlaufen werdet. 
Beruhigt den armen Kerl lieber statt drauf rumzuhacken. Wenn mein Acc gehackt und geplündert würde, also ich weiß nicht, ich würde euer aller schlimmste Albtraum wenn dann noch nen komischer Spruch käm 8)


----------



## Celissa (1. September 2009)

ich für mein teil habe jetzt dazu gelernt und habe mir eben 2x (mann und ich) blizzard authentificator bestellt.

dachte am anfang zwar immer des blizz damit geld machen wollte aber hier schreiben es ja einige des es gut ist
und sein zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Gnap (1. September 2009)

ich fragemich grade was "hacker" mit alle dem zu tun haben? das ganze hört sich in meinen ohren mehr nach "scripkiddys" an oder wenn man so will nach "crackern" aber kein bisschen nach "hackern"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweiteren frage ich mich ernsthaft mit welchem vorbehalt du den benutzer dieses "trojaners / Keyloggers" belangen willst? Schadensersatz? Wie will ein Richter denn dieses ermessen? Deine Chars nackt... hm wie lange haben sie denn gebraucht um diese an zu ziehen? Effektive spielzeit vieleicht 3 Tage das sind über dem daumengepeilt nicht ganz 1€... und ich glaube die gerichte haben mehr zu tun als dir 1€ schadensersatz zu erstreiten.

desweiteren glaube ich das blizzard die rechte an dem char hat und nur die  das ganze zur anzeige bringen könnnen es aber wegen dem geringen schaden in solchen fällen nicht machen.

nunja und sollte der "cracker" keinen weiteren schaden bis auf das eindringen in deinem computer und das ausspähen deines wow logins wird auch dieses verfahren wegen geringfügigkeit eingestellt. chance da irgend wehn an die wand zu stellen ist quasi = 0

ach ja sollte ein erheblicher finanzieller schaden durch diesen keylogger entstehen und es würde durch die staatsanwaltschaft zu einer anzeige kommen könntest du vll als nebenkläger auftreten


----------



## Leonalis (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...




Soooo,.. und jetzt? was meint das deutsche Rechtssystem dazu?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (1. September 2009)

Pargon schrieb:


> Tja da lobe ich mir meinen Blizzard Authentificator da können sie bei mir Viren Trojaner usw usw gern aufn rechner hauen und können trotzdem nicht auf meinen WoW Account zugreifen, und mein Gott das ding kostet 6 Euronen das ist es mir dann doch wert.
> 
> Und Nein auch ich klicke keine dubiosen Websites an noch ist mein System verseucht ich schütze mich trotzdem aber allem in allem finde ich es einfach lustig.
> 
> ...


tja.. das is so ne sache mit dem authentificator..
wenn du einen hast, ist dein WoW acc sicher, auch wenn dein rechner mit trojanern verseucht ist..
aber deine restlichen daten (eBay, Kontodaten, Kreditkarte usw.) sind dadurch nicht geschützt
du brauchst die daten ja ned auf m rechner gespeichert ham, aber wenn du was im netz bestellst und deine daten eingibst, hat der "hacker" die daten auch..
und wenn dein antiviren programm nix meldet, merkste es erst wenn du nen kontoauszug holst :/
da isses mir doch lieber wenn "nur" der WoW acc übernommen wird..
da merkt man es gleich und kann entsprechend reagieren (man loggt sich ja idR täglich in WoW ein; im netz einkaufen ist seltener)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb


----------



## Caveman1979 (1. September 2009)

Schlimm ist es aber ob es etwas bringt die Polizei oder gar unsere Rechtsystem damit auch noch zubelasten ist fragwürdig!Da erstens du ja selbst schuld bist wenn du dich auf die Seiten begibst,vieleicht schreitet Blizz ja in ihrendeinerweise da mal ein da sie den namen verwenden aber auch das sollte die berühmte stecknadel im heuhaufen sein!



P.s : das einzige was ich mache ist zuspamen solange bis ich lese spieler offline(wenn ich die zeit und lust habe)


----------



## Sidious75 (1. September 2009)

Also mein Kaspersky 2010 hat auf buffed einen trojaner gefunden, den er sofort desinfiziert und  zerstört hat.  di egefahr lautert  überall im internet und man darf ned zu  gutgläubig auf jeden link klicken. es gibt leute die gehn über pc  leichen  um   an gelld ran zu kommen   oder ingame gold.

Bedenkt das.

Wer weder abntivir programm noch  firewall nuttz  ist  nicht im stealth  im internet unterwegs  und jeder hacker kann   einen  ungeschützten pc leicht ausfindig machen und   angreifen. mit  .dotnet angriffen trojanern   keyloggern und sonst mistigem zeug. 

Haltet eure antivirus und firewall software durch updates immer auf dem neusten stand und führt regelmässig vollständige system scans durch.


----------



## 3dfxorchid (1. September 2009)

Phenyl19 schrieb:


> /signed, wer auf sowas reinfällt ist echt selber Schuld.




ähm... naja, sau dumm gelaufen, kann man da nur sagen, ich hasse diese spammer genauso wenig. Aber was will man tun auser spam melden. Und auserdem die chinafarmer ingame sind diese debben. hab letztens 2 gmeldet ingame, weil diese einen questmop den liebenlangen tag vermöbelt habn, sowas kanns au net sein

Da könnte sich Blizz von dem spiel FLYFF was abschaun, denn die habn nen sicherheitscheck eingebaut,das nur du von deinem pc aus zugreifen kannst.


----------



## ~undead~ (1. September 2009)

Einige labern und labern, stellen Vermutungen auf, beschuldigen Leute mit irgendwelchem mist und haben selbst 0 Plan.

Ich hab bis gestern abend 0 Uhr etwa gezockt.
Bin heut morgen aufgestanden, wollt in AH schauen und schwupp: "Account gesperrt"

Emails abgerufen und siehe da:
7:50Uhr --> neues Passwort wurde mir zugeschickt (Passwort-Reset von Blizz durchgeführt)
8:00Uhr --> Email bekommen mit der Erklärung: "Die Überprüfung des World of Warcraft Account XXXXXX hat ergeben, dass auf den Account durch eine nicht autorisierte Person zugegriffen worden ist. Daher haben wir den Account für 24 Stunden gesperrt"


Is ja geil... mal gespannt wie der Acc aussieht wenn ich mich morgen wiedert einloggen kann....  Geld weg, Chars nackt, Bank leer....  (wahrscheinlichkeit = 80%)


Und bevor jetzt einige Spezialisten posten:

Ja lol, du kacknoob... du bist doch auf diese Gratismount-kacke reingefallen weil du dumm bist wie 3 meter Feldweg...

NEIN ! ich klicke nicht auf solche links... ich surfe auch weder auf XXX-seiten rum und nein: ich habe meine Account.- & Passwortdaten nicht in den Baumarkt ans schwarze Brett gehangen.
Ich hab nen DSL-Router, neueste Windows XP-Version und Vollpaket an Norton ;-)

naja... vielleicht will Blizz ja auch nur ihre "Sicherheits-Sticks" verkaufen *g*


----------



## ~undead~ (1. September 2009)

nachtrag: Und alle die den TE als "dumm" oder als "Noob" bezeichnen weil er zur Polizei gegangen ist:  "Selfowned"

dann habt ihr wohl einen kleinen Unterschied vergessen.

Jemand der sich unberechtigerweise Zugang zu eurem Computer beschafft (oder auch Zugang zu persönlichen Inghalten) macht sich strafbar (es wird also eine Straftat begangen)


Bevor es heißt: "Ja lol, das ist doch nur ein Spiel..."   --> NEIN !  Mit dem Zugang kann er sich auch weitere "Daten" -> Emailadresse, Kontodaten, etc. 
zudem gibt es viele Leute die gleiche Passwörter benutzen. -> Wer also das Passwort zu WoW hat, kann evtl. auch die Emails abrufen etc.

Der normale "Streifenpolizist" o.ä. wird sicherlich nicht viel machen... weil er keinen Plan hat und nichts kapiert.
Aber es gibt, gerade in größeren Städten, mittlerweile fachabteilungen bei der Polizei -> die sich ausschließlich um Internetkriminalität kümmern. Und die haben da schon mehr oder weniger nen Plan.

zudem denke ich, das jeder der jetzt einen auf "cool" macht, selbst als ersten hier rumheulen würde wenn er selbst das Opfer wäre..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (1. September 2009)

Wer wirklich paranoid ist macht seine gesammten Internet Kram in ner VM (http://wiki.computerwoche.de/doku.php/virtualisierung/virtual-appliances <-- da gibts ne sammlung von fertigen VM's) und hatt noch eine extra VM fürs Onlinebanking und Einkaufen. Auf dem Hostrechner reicht die Windows Firewall und ein Virenscanner brauchts nur um Dateien zu scannen die man aus der VM kopiert hatt (Addons usw.)

Sollte das Gastbetriebssystem verseucht sein ist das kein Problem, wegschmeißen und einfach ein neues Image ziehen.


----------



## GeratGonzo (1. September 2009)

Was ich hier lese, läßt mich echt an der geistige Reife mancher poster zweifeln.

Nur zur info: Die Gegenstände in WOW sind zwar alle Virtuell, aber es besteht trotzdem der Tatbestand des Diebstahls. UND DAS KANN UND SOLLTE MAN ANZEIGEN.

Und ja, die Polizei hat Experten für sowas. Und ja, es sind schon Ermittlungserfolge vorzuweisen (siehe einen Metin2 Nutzer dem virtuelle Gegenstände im Wert von 800,- Entwendet worden sind)

So long


----------



## Greephus (1. September 2009)

Woah was ich da lese bei vielen mit "Selbst Schuld un hast nix anderes verdient...." wird einen schlecht... wie dumm muss man sein um zu glauben das man selbst verschont bleibt. Ma ne frage, kann ja auch passieren das man sich nix zu schulden kommen lasst un was ist dann?.

Man reagiert auf die Goldverkäufer nicht, geht auch net auf die betreffenden sites und gibt seine daten auch net leichtfertig raus. Die familie kennt deine daten auch net weil man paranoid is un sie jeden monat ändert aber dennoch is der acc weg...

Da fragt man sich doch wie der acc dennoch verschwinden kann....

Meine Theorie is das man die vorsichtmassnahmen gepflegt ignoren kann da schon eine einfach site die sicher ist, die überprüft wurde etc ein verseuchtes banner hat das flash gestützt ist... selbst der besuch der online präsenz der bank könnte sowas beinhalten un schwupps hat mich sich unbewusst, und ich sage unbewusst das Flash oder auch java... kein plan ob die so arbeiten wie der andere arbeitet, sich den rotz von selbst geladen da er ihn sonst nicht anzeigen kann

Und wir ham ja bei Cursed gesehen wie schnell ne sichere site (wenn sie vorher sichr war) zu nem problem wird. Selbst site wie Buffed können unterwandert werden... oder meint ihr die wo eure acc wollen sind dumm?


Also net immer sagen das alle die diese probs ham schuld sin... okay mag zutreffen bei einigen aber leider nicht bei allen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (1. September 2009)

Greephus schrieb:


> Meine Theorie is das man die vorsichtmassnahmen gepflegt ignoren kann da schon eine einfach site die sicher ist, die überprüft wurde etc ein verseuchtes banner hat das flash gestützt ist... selbst der besuch der online präsenz der bank könnte sowas beinhalten un schwupps hat mich sich unbewusst, und ich sage unbewusst das Flash oder auch java... kein plan ob die so arbeiten wie der andere arbeitet, sich den rotz von selbst geladen da er ihn sonst nicht anzeigen kann



Java/Javascript/Flash sollten grundsätzlich aus ein, braucht eh kein Mensch. Onlinebanking sollte man auch nur mit mTan/HBCI am besten in einer eigenen Virtuellen Maschine machen.



Greephus schrieb:


> Und wir ham ja bei Cursed gesehen wie schnell ne sichere site (wenn sie vorher sichr war) zu nem problem wird. Selbst site wie Buffed können unterwandert werden... oder meint ihr die wo eure acc wollen sind dumm?



Da hilft die VM lösung doch recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DennsenG (1. September 2009)

Blizzard Authenticator ftw ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (1. September 2009)

Ja wenn der pc abkackt dann kackt dein wow ACC auch verkackt^^ 

Den Müll denn man im tv sieht kann man nicht glauben. Jedes cms ( content Management System) speichert Passwörter mit einem Hash Code den man NICHT zurück entschlüsseln kann.


----------



## Greephus (1. September 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Java/Javascript/Flash sollten grundsätzlich aus ein, braucht eh kein Mensch. Onlinebanking sollte man auch nur mit mTan/HBCI am besten in einer eigenen Virtuellen Maschine machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja... nur wie wir uns dann anpassen... passen sich die anderen leider auch an.... Und da das netz prinzipiel nicht sicher is sollte man sich ma überlegen was die wohl als nächstes sich einfallen lassen.

Ich schätze es wird immer wieder leute geben die nix dafür können.... aber leider sin das wenige im vergleich zu denen die durch ihre eigene dummheit schaden nehmen... un es dann so hinstellen als ob se nix gemacht hätten.


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

Also erstmal sträube ich mich generell dagegen, irgendwen oder irgendetwas "an die Wand" zu stellen.

Desweiteren hier mal eine etwas differenzierte Betrachtung der Bezeichnung "Hacker":
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker

@TE:
Dein gutes Recht, sowas anzuzeigen.
Nährwert aber gleich Null.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...



sorry für fq!

aber bloss nie über seine eigenen handlungen nachdenken. die eigene unbedarftheit und mit verlaub dummheit wird hier selbstverständlich ausgeblendet(selbstschutz). oder schickt ihr eure fahrzeugschein/brief + autoschlüssel etc an eine adresse, nur weil diese dir ein freundlichen brief schreibt, der aussieht wie von deiner autowerkstatt?
wenn ja, dann ist dies fahrlässig. klar kannst ihn strafrechlich verfolgen lassen. jedoch der entstanden schaden ist durch ebend diese fahrlässigkeit entstanden und damit hast du für deinen fehler zuzahlen ...  blizzard ist hier sehr kulant, darum braucht man halt nicht nachdenken.

desweitern lässt man sicherheitsrelevante weichware nur in einer für diese konzipierten umgebung laufen (primitiv gesagt 2. rechner, vm, etc).

so zu den ganzen leute hier die sich aufregen über die harten worte an den TE. richtig ist, es ist eine straftat.. die verfolgt werden muss/kann. doch die entscheidende frage hat er was daraus gelernt?. hat er sein handeln reflektiert? oder wird er den nächsten kontoauszug, wo keine bewegung verzeichnet ist, in den bankpapierkorb werfen oder mit nachhause nehmen um ihn dort zuvernichten/abzuheften?

man sagt ja ein mensch muss eine sache 7mal wiederholen eh er sie "erlernt" hat... dann viel spass beim lernen

zum thema dumm: ihn oder alle die gehackt wurde als dumm zu bezeichnet ist zu einfach und keine diskussionsgrundlage. das es dumm ist steht ausser frage. aber dumme sachen macht jeder. wichtig ist daraus zulernen


----------



## blaupause (1. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> aber bloss nie über seine eigenen handlungen nachdenken. die eigene unbedarftheit und mit verlaub dummheit wird hier selbstverständlich ausgeblendet(selbstschutz). oder schickt ihr eure fahrzeugschein/brief + autoschlüssel etc an eine adresse, nur weil diese dir ein freundlichen brief schreibt, der aussieht wie von deiner autowerkstatt?
> wenn ja, dann ist dies fahrlässig.



wo hat den der TE geschrieben, dass er seine Accountdaten verschickt hat, bzw. das er irgend ne fragwürdige seite besucht hat. viren können auch anders auf rechner gelangen, platte vom kumpel angeschlossen, und wenn man drüber nachdenkt fallen einem bestimmt auch noch viel mehr sachen ein.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> wo hat den der TE geschrieben, dass er seine Accountdaten verschickt hat, bzw. das er irgend ne fragwürdige seite besucht hat. viren können auch anders auf rechner gelangen, platte vom kumpel angeschlossen, und wenn man drüber nachdenkt fallen einem bestimmt auch noch viel mehr sachen ein.




ich fand es nicht für notwendig auf alle formen der fahrlässigkeit bezüglich des themas einzugehen... dazu gehört natürlich auch die hd des kumpels etc. fragen wir uns doch mal wie verbreiten sich solchen "viren"? weil sie intelligent sind? wohl eher nicht. dann stellt sich die frage wie kommen sie dennoch ins system... ich hoffe der anriss reicht


----------



## Lurka (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> ergebnis : Anzeige gegen unbekannt, hersteller und verbreiter des virus namens                                         *infosteal.onlinegame*
> straftat bestand : ausspähen von daten , bereicherung, diebstahl.... u.a.



Einen zeitlich langen Bestand wird deine Anzeige nicht haben, das Garantier ich dir. Schon hunderte male gesehen, jedesmal (!) nach ca. 6 Monaten kam der Einstellungsbescheid weil der Täter "nicht ermittelt werden konnte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nehme mal stark an der Polizist war etwas genervt und wollte die Sache hinter sich bringen.

Is doch wieder mal nur die Sau durch´s Dorf getrieben.

Accountdaten nicht rausgeben und Ruhe ist, ihr seid doch selbst dran Schuld.
Und nein, es kommt kein Logger oder Trojaner auf den PC geflogen von ganz allein.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (1. September 2009)

Cool das hier wieder 80% der Antworten nur auf ihre eigene "Imbakeit" beziehen. 

"Isch bin da obachacka, mir passier sowas nich. Brauch auch kein Antivir bin da voll krasse 
PC-checka. Und du biss nur ein dumma NuUb"

oder auch dieses

"Polizei kriegt einen Lachflash" gesabber...

Fakt ist, es liegt eine Straftat vor. Heute ist es ja nicht nur WOW. Nein Bankdaten, Einkaufsdaten
Steuerdaten und vieles mehr. Alles liegt auf dem Rechner und nicht jeder der einen PC ist so ein
Geek wir ihr hier. Nein, es gibt noch Leute die ein echtes Leben haben und die nur ab und zu WOW
spielen.
Jeden Tag versuchen Leute durch Hintertüren an diese Daten zu kommen. Und nein, man muss
nicht auf "Schmuddelseiten" schon 2 x hab ich auf www.toggo.de (das ist eine Kinderseite von
Super RTL) einen Angriff abwehren müssen. 
Gestern war ich auf Amazon als Bitdefender einen Trojaner blockte.

Also, ich wäre mal ganz still und würde hoffen das ihr wirklich diese tollen Blocker seid und ihr
niemals "Besuch" von solchen Hackern bekommt.

Zu WOW kann ich nur sagen: Authentifikator kaufen und gut ist.

Zum Threadersteller: es würde mich interessieren wie die Geschichte weiter geht.


----------



## Phash (1. September 2009)

die Polizisten kriegen nen Extra Account von Blizz mit nem Gnomen/Goblin Polizeimount (4 Sitzer mit Blaulicht)

und einem dunkelblauen Set

damit sie ingame investigativ tätig werden können

sie werden dann verschiedene China-Farmer beschatten und so hoffentlich den Fall klären


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es liegt eine Straftat vor. Heute ist es ja nicht nur WOW. Nein Bankdaten, Einkaufsdaten
> Steuerdaten und vieles mehr. Alles liegt auf dem Rechner und nicht jeder der einen PC ist so ein
> Geek wir ihr hier. Nein, es gibt noch Leute die ein echtes Leben haben und die nur ab und zu WOW
> spielen.
> ...



das es eine straftat ist bestreitet hier kaum einer
aber erfülltes "reallife" totschlagargument hin oder her (stereotypes denken hilf da nicht):
jeder sollte sich bewusst sein, dasz der eigene rechner eine auslagerung seines eigenen hirns (gedankens) ist(sind) und wenn man dann bemerkt wie, sorry schon wieder dieses wort, fahrlässig mit seinem eigene kopf umgegangen wird, ja was soll man da gross zusagen. mitleid? nein klar und eindeutige wort helfen da nur. das das scheiße ist für den betroffenen ist klar aber man sollte dann einen schritt weiter denken als bisher um nicht wieder opfer zu werden.


----------



## MOnk75 (1. September 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> man ich hette da nen coolen vorschlag das hacker keine chance mehr haben man kan zb bei wow nur bei seinem eigenem pc einlogen können und pw ändern das were doch was




dindingding...ich kaufe ein ä:-)

aber er hat recht, da ein account bzw. charaktere und items auf diesem ja tatsächlich einen finanziellen wert besitzen, wird diese anzeige mit sicherheit nicht im papierkorb enden.
es ist gleichzusetzen mit pin/tan-fishing und ähnlichen dingen, wo dem eigentlich besitzer geschadet wird.


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

Biggles schrieb:


> Bei der Polizei lacht niemand über Anzeigen, höchstens über Deppen, die die Ermittlungsbehörden unterschätzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erinnert mich an "Gib Gas, Sonntags blitzen die nie.."
Egal, anderes Thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat extra für online kriminalität extra Personal und es wird sich ernsthaft mit dem problem im Internet beschäftigt.
> Eine Riesen Bitte an alle *zack ich hab gepostet ohne zu denken* Leute: Informiert euch doch erst, bevor ihr eure teilweise total falsche Meinung als ultra imba rulor roxor Warheit anseht.


Wieviel Personal? 
Womit beschäftigen die sich genau?
Erfolgsquoten?
Schon mal ein WoW-Acc dadurch zurückbekommen oder Schadenersatz erhalten?
Mach uns doch mal schlau, Du scheinst ja aus der Szene zu kommen...


----------



## cazimir (1. September 2009)

@TE
Du könntest dich theoretisch an folgende Person wenden:
Cheng Xiaowu
Shanghai - China
Tel: 86-021-88837XX  (musst Google nutzen)

Das ist deine erste Anlaufstelle. (Vireninfo + Whois)

Ups war das etwas Namecalling ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie du siehst, wohnt einer der Hansel irgendwo in China. Anzeige sieht schlecht aus, aber du kannst sich immer noch selber wehren. Was du in China anstellst, wird in Deutschland keinen interessieren ;-)





Lurka schrieb:


> In deiner Welt möcht ich leben. So ein Schwachsinn, ehrlich.


Warum Schwachsinn? Bitte begründen und nicht einfach in den Raum stellen.


----------



## llviktorj (1. September 2009)

Die meisten Polizisten die zu dir nach hause kommen und dein pc angucken wollen, werden dich nach der fernbedingung für den bildschirm fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Die meisten Polizisten die zu dir nach hause kommen und dein pc angucken wollen, werden dich nach der fernbedingung für den bildschirm fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Träum weiter

edit:
btw, interessant, wieviele waren denn schon bei Dir?


----------



## blaupause (1. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wieviel Personal?
> Womit beschäftigen die sich genau?
> Erfolgsquoten?
> Schon mal ein WoW-Acc dadurch zurückbekommen oder Schadenersatz erhalten?
> Mach uns doch mal schlau, Du scheinst ja aus der Szene zu kommen...



wenn niemand den erzeuger des virus anzeigt, wird er auch, wenn er ausfindig gemacht werden sollte, straffrei bleiben.
wo kein opfer, da kein täter.
und das es schonmal vorkommt, das leute die viren scripten geschnappt werden ist ja nunmal tatsache, auch wenns einzelfälle bleiben.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Frage zwischendurch. Darf der Blizzard Authentificator eigentlich für zwei unabhängige Accounts genutzt werden? Also *einen *Authentificator für den Account von mir und meiner Freundin? Oder bedarf es dann zwei Authentificator? 

In den FAQ zum Thema steht auf der Blizzard Seite nur folgende schwammige Aussage:



> *Can I apply my Blizzard Authenticator to more than one account? *
> 
> Yes! You"re welcome to associate a single Blizzard Authenticator to as many accounts as you like. Please remember that you must have that Authenticator with you to log in to any of these accounts afterwards.



Den Rechnungssupport werde ich dann mit der Frage belästigen, wenn das hier keiner weiß.


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (1. September 2009)

Selten so viel dummes Zeug gelesen...
Egal, ob Hacking, Phising oder was auch immer: Es ist eine Straftat, ob es nun Betrug ist, Diebstahl oder was speziell im Einzelnen sei dahingestellt.



> Bei der Polizei lacht niemand über Anzeigen, höchstens über Deppen, die die Ermittlungsbehörden unterschätzen.


/sign

Und die Erfolgsaussicht auf eine Klärung des Verbrechens sollte für mich als Opfer bei der Frage Anzeige oder nicht Anzeige unerheblich sein. Auch wenn wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht, es ist VIEL dümmer keine Anzeige zu erstatten... wer auf Anzeige verzichtet, gibt auf bevor er es überhaupt versucht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und glaubt ihr ernsthaft JEDER da draußen der WOW-Accs klaut ist der Super-Ober-Hacker der sich zum Frühstück unbemerkt ins FBI-Netzwerk einklinkt? Die meisten sind irgendwelchen Deppen die mit ein bißchen Wissen/Halbwissen und nem Viren-Bastel-Kit im Keller sitzen... und die werden ratz-fatz erwischt.

Die ganzen Leute die hier meinen irgendwen auslachen zu müssen, der gehackt oder was auch immer wurde: Ihr seid einfach nur asozial. Dumme Kiddies die meinen sich hervortun zu müssen... wenn Skins einen Afrikaner totschlagen ist der eurer Meinung nach wahrscheinlich auch selber Schuld. Schließlich ist er ja schwarz und jeder weiß: es gibt Leute die haben was gegen Schwarze. Da als Schwarzer ohne Bodyguard auf die Straße zu gehen ist ja auch zuuuu doof. Ihr seid echt ziemlich kaputt...

Und wisst ihr was ich JEDEM von euch Klugscheißern wünsche? Einen wunderschönen EXPLOIT, der euch den allerfeinsten Trojaner frei Haus liefert... da könnt ihr euch nämlich alle eure Tools in der Ar... schieben...


----------



## GeratGonzo (1. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Wieviel Personal?
> Womit beschäftigen die sich genau?
> Erfolgsquoten?
> Schon mal ein WoW-Acc dadurch zurückbekommen oder Schadenersatz erhalten?
> Mach uns doch mal schlau, Du scheinst ja aus der Szene zu kommen...



So, ich komme nicht aus der "Szene" aber wer die Offiziellen Seiten der Polizie sich mal 2 min anschaut findet zum Beispiel sowas

http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/nav/48e...22-222222222222

Seite 32 für Menschen die kein Inhaltsverzeichnis kennen.


----------



## Düstermond (1. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und als Du raus bist ist der Polizist erstmal einem Lachflash erlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube du hast zu viele Folgen mit den RTL-Fernsehkomissaren geguckt.
Die Polizei hat für solche Fälle (Onlinekriminalität) ein extra Dezernat und werden sich ganz gewiss drum kümmern. Und nein, die Polizei hat auch keine Computer mehr, die mit Kurbeln angetrieben werden. Du würdest dich wundern, was alles gemacht werden kann, um Onlinekriminelle Dingfest zu machen. Und nein, ein Accountdiebstahl ist auch kein Kavaliersdelikt. Damit kann viel Schaden verursacht werden (zB. Life-Time Abos auf deine Kosten während du in Urlaub/im Krankenhaus/auf Geschäftsreise bist).

Achja: Die Polizei lacht niemanden aus, der eine Anzeige stellt und sei es die wohl unwahrscheinlichste oder bekloppteste Sache auf der Welt. Damit gabs in der Vergangenheit viel zu viel Ärger.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

warum beschäftigt ihr euch mit den folgeproblemen?
sucht lieber nach der ursache...

der großteil der "hacks" erfolgt clientseitig ... gegen diese kann man sich schützen ... der beste schutz ist skepsis (lernt endlich das zweifeln)
gegen hacks die serverseitig erfolgen (die db von blizz z.b.) gegen diese kann man sich nicht wehren .. das ist die aufgabe des betreibers (jedoch sind solche hacks aufwendig und zeitintensiv) damit sind wir wieder beim client/dem nutzer...

wenn jemand den service einer prostitierten in anspruch nimmt ohne die nötigen sicherheitvorkehrungen zu treffen (kondom) hat er zwar das recht nach einer infektion mit hiv, diese person zur rechenschaft zu ziehen (strafanzeige/schadensersatz) dennoch muss er den schaden ein leben lang tragen udn dies nur aus unachtsamkeit und begierde. und wenn derjenige nicht zahlen kann (in dem fall die der prostituerte, bleibt er auch noch auf den kosten sitzen...

das man sich nie 100% gegen solche begebenheiten schützen kann, heißt nicht das man die nötige sorgfaltspflicht vernachlässigt, mit der begründung, ich habe das recht eh auf meiner seite .. damit entlässt man sich selbst aus der verantwortung sich selbst gegenüber und ist damit in meinen augen kein mündiger mensch (eigenes haus/familie/bankkonto/arbeit hin oder her). da aber viele menschen so denken, funktionieren versicherungen so gut,die einem 100% sicherheit und absicherung garantieren wollen. diese irrglaube führt dann zu ebend jenen oben beschrieben sachverhalt. darum lernt das zweifeln (trotz antivirus/fw etc).. erst an euch selbst dann an eurer mitwelt (sucht den fehler erst bei euch)


----------



## Fadekiller123 (1. September 2009)

authenticator *sing*


----------



## Röhrrich (1. September 2009)

pro account kannst du nur einen Blizzard Authentificator nutzen. also bei 2 Accounts brauchst du auch 2 Authentificator


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

der "Authentificator" gehört zu so einem irrglauben, dem blinden vertrauen in die technik


----------



## Schorki (1. September 2009)

hat einer ein plan wie man im blizz shop den authentificator ohne kreditkarte kaufen kann? ich persönlich benutze nämlich diese karten nicht die vorgegeben sind


----------



## FrAkE (1. September 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> setzen 6
> wieso? weil die IP nie gleich bleibt
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt aber eine DNS die sich nie ändert von seinem pc also ist der vorschalg gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber was machtm man wen sein pc kaputt ist dann kann man nix mehr ändern ^^


----------



## Schorki (1. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> es gibt aber eine DNS die sich nie ändert von seinem pc also ist der vorschalg gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das is ne mac adresse und auch die kannst du ändern die dns ist nen anderes thema


----------



## FrAkE (1. September 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> hat einer ein plan wie man im blizz shop den authentificator ohne kreditkarte kaufen kann? ich persönlich benutze nämlich diese karten nicht die vorgegeben sind



weil du noch keine 18ten bis?^^

und nein geht nur mit kreditkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausser du kaufst den bei ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bieten das ding viele an weil die merken das das ding 0 bringt ^^


----------



## Düstermond (1. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Du bist der größte vogel den ich im forum gesehen habe xD
> 
> Zur Polizei gehen und sagen :
> 
> "hey mein WoW Acount wurde gehackt ich kann meiner sucht nicht mehr nach gehen blablA" am besten du hast noch geheult dabei XD



Und wenn ich dir dein Handy abnehme rennst du auch zur Polizei.
Wegen solchen ignoranten Menschen wie dir haben Hacker/Diebe hier in Deutschland das Paradies auf Erden. Den beklauten ist es scheiss egal ob ihnen eine Sache fehlt.


----------



## FrAkE (1. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dir dein Handy abnehme rennst du auch zur Polizei.
> Wegen solchen ignoranten Menschen wie dir haben Hacker/Diebe hier in Deutschland das Paradies auf Erden. Den beklauten ist es scheiss egal ob ihnen eine Sache fehlt.



Nein laufe nicht wegen handy zur polizei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man geht in den handy laden und sagt es wurde geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat immer eine handy vesicherung bei guten handy verträgen ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> pro account kannst du nur einen Blizzard Authentificator nutzen. also bei 2 Accounts brauchst du auch 2 Authentificator


Laut der offiziellen Aussage von Blizzard kann man einen Authetificator bei beliebig vielen Accounts einsetzen.



> Can I apply my Blizzard Authenticator to more than one account?
> 
> *Yes! You"re welcome to associate a single Blizzard Authenticator to as many accounts as you like.* Please remember that you must have that Authenticator with you to log in to any of these accounts afterwards.



Bei dieser Formulierung bin bich mir nur nicht sicher, ob damit mehrere Accounts gemeint sind, die in meinem Besitz sind oder allgemein einfach mehrere Accounts. Also unabhängig davon wer der Accounteigentümer ist.

@ Super PePe: Die Technik ist dem Menschen schon seit langem überlegen. Was ist daran also falsch der Technik in Sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen zu vertrauen? Alarmanalgen, Metalldetektoren, Lesegeräte, Airbags,...etc. pp. Was glaubst steckt da hinter? Ein Zwergen-Mensch?! Ohne Technik, bzw. technische Sicherheitseinrichtungen ginge es uns Menschen sicherlich wesentlich schlechter. 
Auf den Authentificator gemünzt sehe ich auch keine Bedenken. Es ist eine zusätzliche und vielfach eingesetzte Form der Authorisation. Große Unternehmen nutzen solche "Algorithmus-Dongel" z.B. zum externen Zugriff auf das Firmennetzwerk. Das einzige was an dem Blizzard-Authentificator neu ist, ist die Tatsache das es nun auch bei Spielen genutzt wird.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. September 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Und wisst ihr was ich JEDEM von euch Klugscheißern wünsche? Einen wunderschönen EXPLOIT, der euch den allerfeinsten Trojaner frei Haus liefert... da könnt ihr euch nämlich alle eure Tools in der Ar... schieben...



GZ. Klugscheißen ist nicht ok, da geb ich dir recht. Aber jemanden einen Trojaner an den Hals zu wünschen ist keine Spur besser.

Die meißten WoW Accounts werden durch Unachtsamkeit "gehackt". Levelingservices, angebliche Betaversionen oder das ach-so-witzige Programm von einem Freund was man unbedingt ausprobieren soll sind so Dinge wo leider noch sehr viele Leute drauf reinfallen. Ebenso kann es einen bei raubkopierter Software oder infizierten E-Mails oder gar Websites erwischen. 

Firewalls und Antivirenprogramme minimieren nur die Gefahr. Sie Sorgen niemals für 100%igen Schutz! Kommt beispielsweise ein brandneuer Trojaner oder Keylogger in Umlauf, kann es Tage oder Wochen dauern bis er eindeutig erkannt und in die AV-Datenbanken übernommen wird.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

anbei die lebensdauer des trojaners
quelle symantec:
"Discovered: January 10, *2008*
Updated: January 10, 2008 1:52:32 PM
Type: Trojan
Infection Length: 120,717 bytes
Systems Affected: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows Me, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003, Windows Vista, Windows XP

Infostealer.Onlinegame is a Trojan horse that steals online game password information from the compromised computer. "

soviel zum thema sorgfallspflicht

@ wowneuling: 
jede technik ist knackbar ...der glaube in den unerschütterlichen fortschritt ist der aberglaube des 21. jahrhunderts (die autoelektronik .. airbg etc ist genauso manipulierbar, wie das städtische ampelsystem)
ich jedenfall vertraue der fussgängerampel in der stadt, die mir früh 3uhr in der einkaufsstrasse sagen will "HALT" rot du musst stehen die autos dürfen fahren, nicht. sondern mir selbst ... oder bleibst du 3 min stehen an einer verwaisten leeren strasse nur weil es dir die technik sagt? das prinzip ist rekursiv

edit: erklärt mir einer das wirkprinzip des Authentificator und ich erkläre dann wie man es knackt -- derzeit gibt es nur eine sichere kommunikationsform für bits (nach zulesen:bearbeiteter link ist noch in der entwicklung


----------



## rufer (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...




jo der rechts weg ist natürlich recht schön nur leider ist das so das wenn selbst die Beamten daten bekommen würden wie ip usw. der hacker über viele verschiedene ips sich über deinen account eingelogt hat wenn er nicht dumm ist... und nach einer weile von ip zu ip tausch ist es selbst für beamte nicht mehr möglich nachzuvolzien was die eigentliche endip ist. 

Selbst wenn sie es raus finden könnten bleibt offen ob es in deutschland oder irgendwo anders geschehn ist. und um ganz ehrlich zu sein die arbeit machen sich die beamten nicht da es dann doch nur "kleine fische" sind also kleine unbeteudente hacker. wärst du die sparkasse oder sonst was gewesen wo gehäckt worden wärst wär das was anderes.

Aber so bist du einer von vielen wo ne mail an blizz schreiben können dann wird dein account kurz 2 tage gebannt und wieder hergestellt. Was auf "deinen" account war was in der gildenbank war wird in der regel nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## Schorki (1. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> weil du noch keine 18ten bis?^^
> 
> und nein geht nur mit kreditkarte
> 
> ...



1. frage beantworte ich nicht aus dem grund, da dir der klick zu meinem buffed profil es gesagt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. schade hat sich das für mich erledigt
3. ebay .... kauf da nix technisches
4. wenns nix bringen würde würde man es nicht anbieten.


----------



## Valon01 (1. September 2009)

Ich finds immer wieder lustig wen leute rumheulen  das ihre lila pixel von nem hacker geklaut worde sind, 
ja es mag schon sein das die Polizei extra für die online Kriminalität leute hat, aber die sind eher für die schlimmen  sachen im web zuständig wie z.B Terrorismus und sowas. 
Einfach von nem gm helfen lassen klar kann man zur Polizei gehen aber ich denke die haben andere sachen zu tun als irgendnem virus hinterher zurennen der aus China oder so kommt.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (1. September 2009)

Hallo, scheint ja wieder richtig beliebt zu sein das Hacken... Seit dem die Catadingsda angekündigt haben häufen sich die Beschwerden wieder. Wurde auch schon zwei mal angeflüstert : Beta und Reittierkram. An für sich schon schlimm genug nur ich versteh die Leute nicht die da reinfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zu der sache mit den Trojanern Keyloggern usw. ok da ist bestimmt nicht jeder geschützt vor. Und ob jemand sich lächerlich macht und zur Polizei rennt das kann man demjenigen schon selber überlassen. Ich würds nicht tun da sie ihr Internetbetrugsdezernat mal lieber auch wichtere Dinge als ein Spiel lenken sollten (Onlinebanking, Kinderpornos, usw).

Gruß


----------



## Alohajoe (1. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen besseren Vorschlag. Vielleicht sollte Blizzard mal eine Tastatur mit Fingerabdruckscan rausbringen, damit auch dem letzten DAU nicht sein Account geklaut wird.


Haben sie im Prinzip doch schon, den Authenticator. Scannt zwar keinen Fingerabdruck, ist dafür mobil und man kann überall WoW zocken, nicht nur an seinem High Security PC    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (1. September 2009)

Ein bisschen OT:
Habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass der Blizzard Authenticator nix bringen soll. Gibt es dazu eine Begründung, oder ist die Aussage einfach aus der Luft geholt?

@#170/#177


> Es handelt sich um einen 6-stelligen numerischen Code, welcher erstellt wird, wenn sie den Knopf auf der Vorderseite ihres Blizzard Authenticators drücken. Dieser Code ändert sich kontinuierlich, wodurch der Blizzard Authenticator die Sicherheit ihres World of Warcraft-Accounts enorm erhöht.


Also Algorithmus des Authenticators rausfinden und Generatornummer des Authenticators rausfinden.
Sollte das Gerät einfach nur eine Liste haben, wird es ganz schön schwierig die Sperre zu umgehen. 
hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

edit post #170

edit: erklärt mir einer das wirkprinzip des Authentificator und ich erkläre dann wie man es knackt -- derzeit gibt es nur eine sichere kommunikationsform für bits (nach zulesen: hier ist noch in der entwicklung


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Was bringt ein Airbag im Auto? Bis zum Unfall garnichts. Viele meinen, dass dieser Autheticator nur eine Geldmache von Blizzard ist. Ohne sich weiter Gedanken zu machen, dass der zusätzliche Verwaltungsaufwand für diesen Service sicherlich 6&#8364; pro Person übersteigt. Es müssen zusätzliche Leute vorhanden sein, die zusätzlichen Anfragen beantworten, die zusätzlichen Serverressourcen verwalten und diejenigen die Fehler und Neuerungen stehts im Auge behalten. Das also soll Blizzard mit einer einmaligen Gebühr von 6&#8364; refinanzieren?

Ganz nebenbei müssen diese Authenticator noch verpackt und versand werden. Auch gibt es mehr Reklamationen die ebenfalls bearbeitet werden müssen. Nochmals: Das alles für einmalig 6&#8364;? Die Leute die sich beschweren, dass dies Geldmache ist, haben keine kaufmännische Ahnung. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Blizzard die Token auch nicht umsonst bekommt.

Selbige denken wohl auch einfach, dass ihr AntiVir gegen alles schützt. Heulen dann aber wiederum am lautesten wenn es das nicht tut. Sechs Euro für *zusätzliche *Sicherheit bei einem Spiel bei dem man alleine 12,99&#8364; im Monat bezahlt sollten drin sein. Möglich das der Account auch ohne dieses "Ding" nie gehackt wird, aber wenn es nur einen erfolgreichen Hack auf meinen Account abwendet hat sich der Authenticator mehrfach bezahlt gemacht.

@ cazimir: Wie bereits gesagt, ist dieses System der Authorisation nicht neu. Dieses System gibt es bereits Jahrelang in Großunternehmen. Auch ist der Authenticator nicht von Blizzard gebaut worden. Es werden einfach auf die handelsüblichen Token das Blizzard Logo draufgeklebt.


----------



## Bighorn (1. September 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> und wenn jemand mit nem messer auf dich los geht und du verlezt wirst ist es deine schuld weil du keine stich sichere wetse trägst?
> wenn dich jemand anschiest bist du es schuld weil du der kugel nicht ausgewichen bist?
> wenn dir jemand auf maul haut bist du schuld weil du es versäumt hast in den selbst verteidigungs kurs zu gehn?
> wenn du vergewaltigt wirst bist du es schuld weil du keinen keuschaltgürtel trägst? (btw schriebt man das so? wenn nicht bitte sagen xD)



Frage ich mich eher in was für Gegenden du dich rum treibst. Beste Schutz also nicht in jedem x-beliebigen dunklen Hinterhof rum treiben.



cazimir schrieb:


> Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl, auch wenn man die Türen offen gelassen hat.



Das erzähle mal der Polizei und der Versicherung!
Die Polizei bekommt den schon erwähnten Lachflash und geht, die Versicherung macht den Geldbeutel dicht.


Wegen eines gehackten Accounts zur Polizei zu gehen bringt mal garnichts, die lachen wirklich nur drüber. Anderst sieht es aus, wenn andere Daten abhanden gekommen sind.

Wie andere kann ich nur den Authenticator von Blizz wärmstens empfehlen. Kost zwar was erspart aber viel Ärger.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> edit post #170
> 
> edit: erklärt mir einer das wirkprinzip des Authentificator und ich erkläre dann wie man es knackt -- derzeit gibt es nur eine sichere kommunikationsform für bits (nach zulesen: hier ist noch in der entwicklung


Kein System ist unumgänglich. Aber ich hoffe du möchtest mit mir diesbezüglich keine Grundsatzdiskussion beginnen. Es geht hier schlicht darum, dem Hacker die Arbeit zu erschweren. Wer steckt denn hinter den so genannten Chinafarmer? Leute die schnell an Accounts kommen wollen und somit schnell an Geld. Du glaubst hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass sich ein Chinafarmer einen halben Tag allein damit beschäftigen würde meinen Authenticator zu knacken? Sobald sich dem *Kommerziellen*-Hacker _(und dies sind sicherlich 99% aller Hacker die in WoW umherwandern)_ ein zusätzliches Hinderniss in den Weg stellt sucht er sich ein leichters Opfer. 

Nochmals: Der Authenticator ist kein allheilmittel. Dürfte aber mehr als ausreichend für die Amateur-Hacker aus China sein um diese auf ein anderes "Opfer" abzulenken.


----------



## Super PePe (1. September 2009)

ah ich überlass (meien unachtsamkeit) das dongle prinzip. dennoch ist der "sicherheit"gewinn minimal ...
udn das teil kostet 6&#8364;? ah geh mir weg was soll da drin stecken?  eprom? oder noch die gute alte verlötung? (pure neugier ... hat jemand das teil schon zerlegt?)

nein warum sollte ich mit dir eine grundsatzdiskussion führen wollen.. ich wollte den leute nur erklären, dasz der blinde glaube in sicherheitssystemen ein punkt ist warum sie angreifbar werden (und da stoßen wir ins selbe horn / hirn)

zugegeben solang diese dinge kaum verbreitet sidn, ist ihr sicherheits gewinn okay... jedoch wenn jeder so ein teil hat ... ist der gewinn aufgezehrt..

zum airbag... nur weil ich einen habe heisst es nicht ich kann fahrenwie ne sau weil mir passiert nicht ... was ist wenn er dann doch versagt (materialfehler, etc) 
es geht mir um die sorgfalt bei meinen posts
es geht mir ums gesunde zweifeln (nicht paranoides zweifeln)


----------



## Inquisition (1. September 2009)

Schorki schrieb:


> hat einer ein plan wie man im blizz shop den authentificator ohne kreditkarte kaufen kann? ich persönlich benutze nämlich diese karten nicht die vorgegeben sind




entweder, den authenticator fürs Handy kaufen,glaub 50cent sinds oder eine Prepaid MasterCard besorgen,
guckst du hier:


https://www.wirecard.com/wirecard/ 


die benutze ich auch, es kann nur das abgebucht werden was du vorher eingezahlt hast,  gebühren sind immer 1 euro von dem was du eingezahlt hast


----------



## cazimir (1. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> dennoch ist der "sicherheit"gewinn minimal ...


WARUM?
Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu doof um das zu verstehen. Bitte erklär es mir.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ah ich überlass (meien unachtsamkeit) das dongle prinzip. dennoch ist der "sicherheit"gewinn minimal ...
> udn das teil kostet 6€? ah geh mir weg was soll da drin stecken?  eprom? oder noch die gute alte verlötung?


Was erwartest du von dem Ding? Es dient ausschliesslich dazu  einen 64-Bit Schlüssel zu generieren. Es besitzt ein Plastik-Display und einen Knopf. Alles eingepackt in Plastik. Made in China ist es selbstredent. Aber warum sollte die Verarbeitung darum Mieserabel sein? Mein Taschenrechner der vor mir steht kostet 3,95&#8364;, ist Made in China und funktioniert bei täglichem Gebrauch seit mehr als 5 Jahren störungsfrei. Dabei kann er hunderte Sachen mehr und ist min. 5-mal größer als der Blizzard-Authenticator. Achja, ein Solarpanel hat der Taschenrechner natürlich auch noch.

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du chronisch etwas gegen diese "Teil" haben möchtest. Egal was...hauptsache du kannst es irgendwie kritisieren?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (1. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> zugegeben solang diese dinge kaum verbreitet sidn, ist ihr sicherheits gewinn okay... jedoch wenn jeder so ein teil hat ... ist der gewinn aufgezehrt..



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einmalkennwort + deine Account Daten. Die sicherheit liegt damit auf gleicher höhe wie mTan, das einzige was dann noch in Frage kommt sind Man in the Middle Attacken die wirklich Live sind, da aufzeichnen nichts bringt. Der Angreifer müsste also warten bis du dich einloggen willst, die daten abfangen, dir ein fehlgeschlagen anzeigen und sich selbst einloggen und dich komplett blocken damit er selbst nicht bei einem erneuten einlogversuch rausfliegt.


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> So, ich komme nicht aus der "Szene" aber wer die Offiziellen Seiten der Polizie sich mal 2 min anschaut findet zum Beispiel sowas
> http://www.polizei.rlp.de/internet/nav/48e...22-222222222222
> Seite 32 für Menschen die kein Inhaltsverzeichnis kennen.


Aha, und was steht da?:
"Für den starken Anstieg bei der *Wirtschaftskriminalität* .... speziell beim *Warenbetrug* ...."
Nix WoW, für Menschen die sich mehr als 2 Minuten Zeit nehmen sollten, bevor sie hier rumkacken.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. September 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Hä?



Die Kernaussage von 'blaupause' war, dass er zwar gefunden aber nicht angezeigt wird. Solange er nicht angezeigt wird, gibt es auch keinen Staatsanwalt. Nur weil man weiß, wo er wohnt kann man ihn nicht verurteilen. Wie gesagt, dazu braucht man einen der ihn anklagt. Manchmal übernimmt das die Staatsanwaltschaft zwar_ (soweit gebe ich dir Recht)_. Aber das tut sie eher selten und meist nur dann wenn es niemanden gibt der die Klage erheben kann. Wie bei Mord. 

Aber belassen wir es. Das tut hier nicht wirklich was zur Sache.


----------



## Schorki (1. September 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> entweder, den authenticator fürs Handy kaufen,glaub 50cent sinds oder eine Prepaid MasterCard besorgen,
> guckst du hier:
> 
> 
> ...



danke für den hinweis, aber weil ick einmal was für 6 € bestellen möchte werd ich nicht irgendwo meine daten einfliessen lassen was ick nicht brauch, es kauft ja auch keiner nee kuh wenn er nur nen glas milch will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . mit den handy ding hab ick mir auch schon überlegt, nur weis ich nicht ob das auch mit oldshool handys geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss cik mir mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## GeratGonzo (1. September 2009)

Ok ultraduke.
Das es keine statistik von der Polizei gibt die sich nur mit den hacks von WoW befasst  ist klar. Da das stehlen von Onlinewaren einen "Warenbetrug" darstellt, also in wow metin2 oder anderem.
Und ich kack hier net rum wie dus so schön schreibst. Ich sage nur, daß alle die hier sagen "olololo Polizei, uiuiu dasn spiel, haste kein rl usw usw" schreiben einfach mal nachdenken sollen.
Aber dieser thread mittlerweile soweit vom Thema weg, daß er lieber geschlossen werden sollte.

VOTE FOR BRAIN!


----------



## Nimbe (1. September 2009)

hm naja ich glaube das wird hier eh bald geschlossen.

FAKT IST:

es nützen die tollsten Virenscanner und Firewalls nix wenn leute so dumm sind und alles anklicken was mit wow zu tun haben könnte und noch ein Tipp für eure passwörter!

benutzt nicht eure namen oder sonst was zbsp: maxmustermann   
ein tipp von mir: nehmt einen satz bevorzugt auch in einer anderen sprache und modifiziert ihn:
BSP: Hominus stultus est: (lat. der mensch ist dumm xD)
und formt daraus ein Pw: HoStES74346  

wenn man sich das oft gfenug einprägt merkt man das oder man schreibts halt schnell auf.



*und wer so dumm ist und auf powerleveling seiten geht oder auf ingame post antworten und seiten wiewww.wow-chinalol.cu.com anklickt ist selber schuld wenn sein account gehackt wird^^*

und wenn mal wirklich der account gehackt worden ist einfach schnell blizzard kontaktieren, die helfen in der regel eh schnell und von meinen erfahrungen von kumpels hat man fast alles wieder gekriegt
mfg dark


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ok ultraduke.


Oh, Danke 



> Das es keine statistik von der Polizei gibt die sich nur mit den hacks von WoW befasst  ist klar.


Wenn das klar ist, warum hast Du das Beispiel dann gebracht, auf meine Frage, wieviel WoW-Accs durch
die Polizei wieder hergestellt wurden?
Immer schön im Zusammenhang bleiben, OK?



> Da das stehlen von Onlinewaren einen "Warenbetrug" darstellt, also in wow *metin2* oder anderem.


Ahja, ich habe dann auch mal gegoogelt...



> Wie Der Spiegel berichtet, handele sich bei der Mittelung der Polizei wohl eher um einen kleinen PR-Gag, um zu zeigen, dass die Polizei auch im Cyberspace ermittle. Die Beamten hätten bereits bei GameForge nachgefragt und die verweisen bisher nur auf ihre Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Diese schließen eine Haftung für virtuelle Schäden durch technische Probleme aus"


http://tech.de.msn.com/spiele/spielenews_a...mentid=13484905
Abgesehen davon zahlst Du bei WoW nicht für Virtuelle Gegenstände, sondern eine Monatliche Nutzungsgebühr, also nicht direkt vergleichbar.

Achso:


> Wie der Betreiber GameForge und die Polizei Bochum im Rahmen einer offiziellen Pressemeldung bekannt gegeben haben, sei der Verlust der virtuellen Gegenstände im Wert von 1.000 Euro auf die Unachtsamkeit des "Opfers" zurückzuführen. Ein 19-jähriger Fan hatte sich mit den Benutzerdaten des Betroffenen in das Spiel eingeloggt und die Gegenstände auf seinen eigenen Account übertragen. Allerdings sei das "Opfer" davon in Kenntnis gesetzt gewesen sein.


http://www.muensterschezeitung.de/lokales/bolo/art932,525123
Hüstel
recherche ist nicht dein Ding, oder?
Vielleicht mal mehr als zwei Minuten.....



> VOTE FOR BRAIN!


Klar, logisch, jetzt wo *DU* nicht mehr weiterkommst.
-.-


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Die ganze Welt verflucht WoW.
Bzw alle die es nicht spielen. An WoW sind Leute gestorben, viele habn ihren Job verlorn und es gibt wirklich - so leid es mir tut - unglaublich viele süchtige Spieler. Mehr als bei jedem anderen Spiel.

Und wenn ich wegen sowas zu nem Polizeiposten gehn würde und sagn würde "ich will ne anzeige auf unbekannt wegen diebstahls machn" und ich würd ihm dann erklären dass es sich um nen wow-account handelt, dann glaubt der ich verarsch ihn.


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

So, ich habe ein bisschen aufgeräumt und allzu weitschweifendes Offtopic sowie Beleidigungen entfernt. Bleibt sauber!


----------



## schmiedemeister (1. September 2009)

Sry irgendwie war das jetzt müll sollte eigentlich zitat dabei sein.. bitte löschen


----------



## Kankru (1. September 2009)

@ TE

Jo, kenne ich, wenn wir auf Buffed solche Links finden erstellen wir uns Probeaccounts und leiten dann gleich den Betrug weiter!
Solltet ihr auch machen!


----------



## Greephus (1. September 2009)

Ah ich wunderte mich das ne seite fehlte^^

Aber ich mach mir eigendlich keinen probe acc sondern ignore das ganze... sollte es hier gepostet werden... also von den spezies... wird es umgehend gemeldet...

Un am besten immer warnen auch wenn halb viele sagen vote for /close /ban etc... auch wenn ihr es net immer hören wollt... kann man nie genug warnen^^


----------



## normansky (1. September 2009)

Der TE wollte mit diesem Tread informieren und es ist in der Tat so, das die Polizei solche Anzeigen auch Ernst nimmt, ob sie auch etwas erreichen sei dahingestellt, aber erstmal nehmen die die Daten auf und leiten sie an die entsprechende Dienststelle weiter! 

Wer sagt denn das es sich jedesmal um einen Profi handeln muss, und das nicht ein halbgewalgter Europäer mal "schlau" sein wollte und sich so eine Seite selber bastelte? Die Viren gibt es überall im net, die Fake Seiten sehen meisst nichtmal annähernd nach Blizz aus, geschweige denn ist die Addy auch nur annähernd mit denen von WoW zu vergleichen! Daher glaube ich kaum das dort immer irgendwelche Profihacker aus Korea hinter sitzen!


----------



## Wiikend (1. September 2009)

ALso bei mir wars so:ich hatte seit nen märz nichmehr gespielt und vor 3 wochen oda sou geh ich ma e-mails cheken und da steht pass geändert  etc  ich hab natürlich pass und e-mail adresse umgeändert.so wie is er drangekommen das pass hat nur noch 1 weitere person die im urlaub war und kein i net hatte UND von der ich weis das er dass pass nicht ändern würde...das war mein erlebnis^^

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. September 2009)

infosteal.onlinegame

Genau das hat mein Virenscanner gerade endeckt.
Hab keine Ahnung wie der auf meinen Pc gekommen ist, ich hab keine Links oder sontwas angeglickt was verdächtig sein könnte.
Allerdings bin ich mir noch net sicher ob der Virenschutz den Trojander wirklich gelöscht hat, wie kann ich da sicher gehen, dass er ihn wirklich gelöscht hat


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mir noch net sicher ob der Virenschutz den Trojander wirklich gelöscht hat, wie kann ich da sicher gehen, dass er ihn wirklich gelöscht hat


Erstmal in nichts mehr einloggen... ähm, naja buffed-accounts wollen die wohl nicht.
Sicher sein kann man nie zu 100%, aber ich kann das hier empfehlen und zwar so schnell wie möglich:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knoppicillin
http://www.heise.de/ct/Mit-Knoppicillin-5-.../artikel/125963
http://www.heise.de/software/download/knop...d_edition/37894


----------



## neo1986 (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...



mhh da wird erstens die polizei net viel machen können und zweitens werden die hacker sich auch nicht ändern nur weil sie vervolgt werden.....hat bei dieben...auch nix gebracht.


----------



## uniquex (1. September 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass ich eines Tages auf Youtube ein Video finden werde, in der man die Anzeigenaufnahme bei der Polizei zu sehen bekommt - Beamte die den Tatvorgang akribisch notieren, zustimmend mit dem Kopf nicken, ein paar tröstende und Worte sprechen und beim verlassen des Anzeigenstellers in einem Lachkrampf ausbrechen Macarena tanzen!

So und nicht anders würde ich es handhaben..


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. September 2009)

Trojaner.PSW.OnlineGames3.LXP

So heißt der, meinAVG finded den immer wieder und löscht den anscheinend nicht


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. September 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Das Internet sollte nicht mehr so Anonym bleiben!




Doch soll es!


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. September 2009)

gibt es eigentlich ein antiviren programm das speziel entwickelt wurde um wow -acc zu schützten?


----------



## WhoRu (1. September 2009)

Zum Thema:

Find es gut das der Thread ersteller darauf hinweißt das es überhaupt möglich ist eine Anzeige wegen "Hackens" zu stellen. Die problematik des Datenklaus im Internet und die daraus resultierenden Schäden sind immens, auch wenn es "nur" um den WoW account geht (Gold-, Char, account preise bei Ebay belegen sehr schön das auch WoW ne menge Geld wert sein). Ich hoffe das du mit deiner Anzeige Erfolg hast. Leider denke ich das es so laufen wird wie mit Anzeigen wegen Fahrraddiebstahls, das Rad ist weg und mit etwas glück wird der Schuldige gefasst, wahrscheinlich ist es aber nicht. Nichts desto trotz sollte man die anzeige machen, je mehr anzeigen gegen eine Person gestellt werden um so höher wird die Strafe und desto ernster wird der fall genommen.

/offtopic

Ich für meinen Teil schütze drei Pcs komplett mit Freeware und hab noch nie ein problem mit Viren gehabt. Meine Mutter benutzt Norton, eine kostenpflichtige firewall und hat ständig Scherereien. Ich möchte jetzt behaupten das wenn wir beide die programme Tauschen die grundproblematik die selbe bleiben wird.  Jeder ist für den Schutz seines PCs selbst zuständig und jedes Programm ist nur so gut wie der User der es Einstellt. Antivit ist ein gutes Antivirenprogramm wenn es ordentlich eingestellt ist. Im standardmodus nach der Installation ist es nicht sicher. Alle die hier schreiben das sie kein Virenprogramm o.ä. benutzen handeln meiner Meinung nach grob Fahrlässig und ich wüßte gerne woher sie wissen das sie keinen keylogger, virus oder trojaner auf dem Rechner haben wenn sie nicht scannen.

Ich finde es schade das so viele User hier Sinnlos rumflamen und sich über den Sinn einer Anzeige lustig machen.

mfg


----------



## WhoRu (1. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein antiviren programm das speziel entwickelt wurde um wow -acc zu schützten?



Meines wissens nach nicht am ehesten hilst ein programm zum speichern und verschlüsseln von benutzerdaten beim accountschutz.

Keepass erlaubt z.b. ein verschlüsseltes speichern und hat eine funktion zum Autoschreiben/einfügen der Passwörter und funktioniert auch mit WoW. Hilft jetzt hauptsächlich gegen Keylogger

mfg


----------



## Ultimo01 (1. September 2009)

@ Te
Wird 0 Bringen wenn man es anzeigt, warum? ... ganz einfach weil wir in Deutschland sind...
Deutsche Politik = = Papierkorb
Selbst wenn man die Ip bekommt, glaub ich nich das die in Deutschland sitzen...
Blizzard sagt die Ip ja soweit ich weiß nicht weiter, weil es u.a. zu persönliches Daten gehört... das wär Strafbar ect...


----------



## ceecon (1. September 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> ....je mehr anzeigen gegen eine Person gestellt werden um so höher wird die Strafe und desto ernster wird der fall genommen.



Ja, also in der Haut von Hr. Unbekannt möchte ich nicht stecken... verstehste?



@ mrmecke



WhoRu schrieb:


> ...Jeder ist für den Schutz seines PCs selbst zuständig ...




Wie gesagt, wenn der Virus auf der Platte ist, ist es eh zuspät.



@wildrazor09

Ja, ich kann dir eins schreiben, natürlich nicht opensource.... understood?

@Gallaga
Ich benutze auch kein Anivirus Programm, bin 19 und studiere Informatik


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

Und nochmal Offtopic und Beleidigungen entfernt. Muß es wirklich wieder soweit kommen, dass User verwarnt werden müssen?


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Trojaner.PSW.OnlineGames3.LXP
> 
> So heißt der, meinAVG finded den immer wieder und löscht den anscheinend nicht


Ja und? Was sollen wir jetzt machen?
Meine Antwort hattest Du ja schon, also leg los und 
poste nicht ständig hier, dass Du einen Virus hast -.-


----------



## theduke666 (1. September 2009)

WhoRu schrieb:


> je mehr anzeigen gegen eine Person gestellt werden um so höher wird die Strafe


Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, aber egal.



Ultimo01 schrieb:


> ...
> Deutsche Politik = = Papierkorb
> ...


Ich hoffe für Dich, Du gehst wählen...



ceecon schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch kein Anivirus Programm, bin 19 und studiere Informatik


Erstes Semester, oder was?


----------



## Enyalios (1. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein antiviren programm das speziel entwickelt wurde um wow -acc zu schützten?



Etwas Hirn und Hausverstand. Beides leider nicht zum Download verfügbar..


----------



## WhoRu (1. September 2009)

ceecon schrieb:


> Ja, also in der Haut von Hr. Unbekannt möchte ich nicht stecken... verstehste?
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, wenn der Virus auf der Platte ist, ist es eh zuspät.




Wenn Hr. Unbekannt erkannt ist garantiert nicht mehr. Wenn du die Nachrichten in den Letzten Jahren verfolgt hast gab es da reihenweise Prozesse gegen Tauschbörsennutzer gegeben, das wäre ein paar Jahre davor auch undenkbar gewesen. Von daher einfach mal abwarten.

Wenn der Virus auf der Platte aktiv wird ist es zu spät. Wenn dein Virenprogramm im Hintergrund deine Prozesse und deine Dateien scannt wird das Virus im Normalfall schon beim "betreten" des Rechners entdeckt und in Quarantäne gesteckt bzw. gelöscht.

Die nächsten Sätze werden sich jetzt sehr böse anhören ist aber net mal halb so böse gemeint.

Wenn du nicht gerade ein hochbegabter mit einem IQ jenseits von gut und böse bist wirst du mit 19 und einem Informatik studium maximal im 3ten Semester sein. Damit sehe ich demnach nicht als genauso fundierte meinung an wie die von Juristen im 2ten Semester die dem Betrunkenen der Ihnen mit Schlägen droht darauf hinweisen das er dazu kein Recht hat und sie ihn anzeigen werden. Klar haben sie Recht aber die Nase ist Kaputt.  Genauso ist es Ohne Virenscanner wenn du keinen Benutzen willst ist das deine Sache, allerdings mußt du davon ausgehen das du dir einen Virus oder andere Malware einfängst. Ich kenne keinen gelernten oder studierten Informatiker der auf einem normalen OS ohne Virenschutz arbeitet. 

Als ausnahme lasse ich es u.U. gelten wenn du ein selbst programmiertes OS benutzt oder eines der nicht Verbreiteten OS`s. Ich gehe generell erstmal davon aus das jeder Windows benutzt da alle anderen OS doch eher randerscheinungen sind die von Laien oder gelegenheitsnutzern nicht benutzt werden. Windows ist meiner meinung nach ein recht gut angreifbares OS, hauptsächlich weil es am meisten verbreitet ist und demnach 

mfg


edit:

ZITAT(WhoRu @ 1.09.2009, 17:09) *
je mehr anzeigen gegen eine Person gestellt werden um so höher wird die Strafe

Das ist nicht so ganz richtig, aber egal.


Ist mir bewußt das es nicht ganz richtig ist. Es besteht allerdings die möglichkeit das sich je nach häufigkeit und größe der Vergehen der Strafbestand ändert. Es macht zum Glück noch immer einen gewaltigen Unterschied ob du einmal eine Straftat begehst oder ob du mehrere bzw. wiederholt Straftaten begehst.


----------



## Little_flower (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und nochmal Offtopic und Beleidigungen entfernt. Muß es wirklich wieder soweit kommen, dass User verwarnt werden müssen?



Noxiel ich danke dir stellvertretend für die buffed-moderatoren für eure foren/säuberungs arbeit


----------



## SeelenGeist (1. September 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein antiviren programm das speziel entwickelt wurde um wow -acc zu schützten?


Ja, http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003132 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> ihr seit ja alle so unbezwingbar SUPER
> 
> Norten antivir + firewall
> firewall + blocker
> ...



Irgendwie vergisst ihr immer avast!
Hat keiner avast! ? xD


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und nochmal Offtopic und Beleidigungen entfernt. Muß es wirklich wieder soweit kommen, dass User verwarnt werden müssen?



Auch wenn Du es wieder löschen willst oder ich nen Ban dafür bekomme: Die Threadbezeichnung bleibt doch ein Aufruf zur Straftat. Mit an die Wand meint er sicher nicht als Bild mit dem Untertietel Mitarbeiter des Monats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ceecon (1. September 2009)

@ theduke666
Nein 3.


----------



## Adlerx (1. September 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Also mein Kaspersky 2010 hat auf buffed einen trojaner gefunden, den er sofort desinfiziert und  zerstört hat.


http://my.buffed.de/user/153411/gallery/picture/0/127709



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (1. September 2009)

Die Polizei tut rein gar nichts! Die können nämlich auch nur versuchen in ihren fetten Bullenwägen umherzufahren! Einsatz sehe ich von denen wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun willst du auch noch, dass sie sich am Computer beschäftigen? Klar das tun die doch alle gerne...aber nur wenn es um online Pornos geht! Glaub mir...deinen Account bist du erstmal los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (1. September 2009)

Du wirst in etwa 2 Wochen wieder Spielen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selber schuld wenn man die Daten weitergibt.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. September 2009)

Was ist so schlimm daran, zur Polizei zu gehen? Eigentlich ist es genau das richtige, wieso wurde schon vom TE angesprochen.


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. September 2009)

Deinen Account griegste nach ner Woche zurück, ziemlich unproblematisch.
Allerdings würde ich mir Kaspersky runterladen und den mal durchlaufen lassen


----------



## War-Rock (1. September 2009)

BTT.: Man kann es drauf anlegen seinen account gehackt zu bekommen und regelmäßig websites aufsuchen, die in ingamepost von komischen namen stehen. Teilweise wird sogar der name eines Gildenmembers benutzt und die akzente nur ganz leicht verändert aus einem á wird dann ein à o.ä.. Allerdings ist die Grammatik nicht immer immer korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann aber auch anders passieren. Ich meine man kann sich überall nen Trojaner einfangen. 100%ig zu verhindern nur mit komplettem Offline bleiben. Selbst paranoidester Sicherheitswahn schützt nicht 100%ig vor solchen sachen, natürlich kann man das Risiko minimieren. Aber man muss auch so realsistisch bleiben, dass die "echten Hacker", innerhalb kürzester zeit an das Passwort jedes einzelnen hier kommen könnten, wenn sie wollten, aber das wollen sie nicht, weil es ihnen einfach so scheiß egal ist, einen 13&#8364; account zu hacken mit vielleicht ein paar hundert euro verkaufswert. Apropos verkauf - wie soll das gehen, wenn mein account gehackt wird ruf ich bei blizz an und das ding ist gesperrt ehe es auf ebay steht. Allerdings machen sich ein paar möchtegern Hacker einen spaß draus den Kiddies ihrern Lolli zu klauen und die größe ihrer virtuellen Eier zu präsentieren.

Ich würde auch anzeigen nicht unterschätzen. Natürlich hat der Dorfpolizist nicht die möglichkeit da was zu machen, das stellen sich die meisten wohl falsch vor, die nur diese Polizisten kennen, aber es gibt auch behörden die wissen. Wer sich die mühe macht, kann das doch gerne machen. Wer sagt, so wichtig ist mir das nicht, das ich das zu anzeige bringe - auch ok...
Jeder der hier mit selber schuld/lachflash bei Polizei, anfängt sollte mal überlegen, ob er überhaupt dazu in der lage ist...

Mit anderen Worten: Giev hirn!!!1elf


----------



## Haimon (1. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tja die Polizei wird da herzlich wenig tun können...



oh doch. die ip-adressen sind geloggt bei blizzard. da ruft blizzard einfach in frankreich an, lässt sich die login-liste für den account schicken, ermittelt den jeweiligen nutzer und -zack- bekommt der unbefugte nutzer post von der kripo... dann kann der schädiger eine aussage machen.

dann geht die akte an die staatsanwaltschaft.

auf ausspähen von daten gibt's max 3 jahre. yummi!


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (1. September 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Glaubst du es oder weist du es?. Wenn es die kostenlose Variante ist, dann reicht es definitiv nicht! Der Scanner merkt noch nicht mal was los ist. Anders herum gibt er Fehlalarme raus wo gar nichts ist. Aber bitte wer meint den nutzen zu wollen soll es tun. Mehr als davor warnen kann man ja nicht. *Es gibt nicht umsonst Virenscanner die was kosten. Irgendwo wird schon ein Unterschied sein.*



Glaubst Du das oder weisst Du das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? ... immer dieser Blödsinn mit Virenscannern und Firewalls für Privatnutzer die sich dann sowieso selber in die Scheisse reiten mit unüberlegtem Surfverhalten... kann man nur lächeln über die, die auch noch dafür zahlen...


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (1. September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage.
Da ich grade wieder ein "hacked!" Thread gesehen habe kam mir die Idee:
Gibt es ein Programm, welches man starten kann und da einprogrammieren kann,
zB, "wenn ich G drücke, soll das Programm automatisch :"Passwort123" eingeben, obwohl ich nur 1 Taste drücke (G, zb.)"
Dann würde bei Keyloggern einfach nur "G" versendet werden, statt "Passwort123".

Ich spiele zwar seit 4 einhalb Jahre hackfrei, aber ich tummel mich auch auf keinen unseriösen Seiten, lasse ab un an mein Spybot suchen
und meine ZoneAlarm Pro + Nod32 sind auch immer an. 

Aber das wäre doch eine zusätzliche, ganz praktische sicherung, oder?!

Vielleicht kann man sogar ne art "makro" machen, welches das Programm und direkt in einem Rutsch wow startet, und nach (ich sag ma) 20 
Sekunden das Programm wieder beendet....

Was haltet ihr davon und wäre das möglich?


----------



## floppydrive (1. September 2009)

Die meisten die Gehackt werden sind meist selber schuld, wenn du dich genug absichert und bissl mit intelligenz surfst kann dir das nicht passieren


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (1. September 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die meisten die Gehackt werden sind meist selber schuld, wenn du dich genug absichert und bissl mit intelligenz surfst kann dir das nicht passieren




Streich das absichern, Intelligent surfen reicht vollkommen, funktioniert seit zehn Jahren sehr gut -.- ...


----------



## floppydrive (1. September 2009)

EngraTodesklinge schrieb:


> Streich das absichern, Intelligent surfen reicht vollkommen, funktioniert seit zehn Jahren sehr gut -.- ...



Da hast du wohl recht, ich wollte die Dummen halt nicht zu sehr Flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (1. September 2009)

Lonelywòlf123 schrieb:


> Was machste dann wenn dein Rechner abkackt?



weinen.


^^


----------



## Garkeiner (1. September 2009)

Little_flower schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wurde wie soviele andere an diesem wochenende gehackt. Alle gegenstände + gildenbank(voller zugriff) wurden vercheckt und mein pw vom acc geändert.
> 
> Daraufhin habe ich wie es sich gehört an blizz  dieses webformular geschickt und vergebens versucht heute dort anzurufen da nicht nur alle plätze sondern auch die warteschlange überfüllt ist.
> 
> ...




Dank dir für den Hinweis mit der Verweildauer der Anzeige. Echtes GEsocks diese &/(/)%)%) Hacker!


----------



## Raz0rblador (1. September 2009)

edit: huch wie isn das 1. zitat rein gekommen? o_O sorry^^



Little_flower schrieb:


> auf das schreiben reagierte ich mit /ignore   ;-)


 /sign!


Naja.. seit letzter zeit achte ich eh darauf wer/was mich so anschreibt.. wenn mir die namen unseriös vorkommen, /who NAME / shift linksklick auf name..
ist das n lvl 1er landet der auf der ignore^^

Ist nem freund von mir passiert.. er wurde von sonem lvl 1er angeschrieben.. tja 10 minuten später, pw geändert, items gelöscht etc.^^


----------



## floppydrive (1. September 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Ist nem freund von mir passiert.. er wurde von sonem lvl 1er angeschrieben.. tja 10 minuten später, pw geändert, items gelöscht etc.^^



Wie soll das den bitte gehen, nur weil dich einer anschreibt und die ihm antwortest ist sicher nicht dein Account weg, ausser du gibts deine Logindaten weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atztec (2. September 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Geschädigter: "Herr Polizist, jemand hat meinen World of WarCraft-Account geklaut!!"
> Polizist: "Das geht sofort an's Pentagon!!!"
> 
> Nein jetzt mal im Ernst wie schon gesagt wird die Polizei da herzlich wenig tun können, wenn sie solche Anzeigen überhaupt ernst nehmen.
> ...



Tut mir leid euch " Hacker Unterstützer" bloss zu stellen.

Ein Kollege von mir "ingame" wurde einmal gehackt, ohne etwas gemacht zu haben so ähnlich wie der TE oben beschrieben hatte.
Auf jeden Fall hatt er das zur anzeige gebracht, und siehe da 3 wochen später wurde der Kerl ausfindig gemacht und wegen Diebstahl etc etc. in den Knast gebracht.

Also Leute gegen Hacker kann man sehr wohl was machen auch wenns dauert irgendwann gehts denen an den Kragen.
Hat zwar bissi gedauert aber seine Daten hat er wieder bekommen sowie Entschädigung für Schäden, was das dem Hacker gebracht hat, da hab ich keine Ahnung vllt Strafmilderung oder sowas.

Auf jeden Fall tut mir leid euch in den Rücken fallen zu müssen, aber diese Geschichte ruht auf wahrer Begebenheit.

MFG ins DiskuLand


----------



## uniquex (2. September 2009)

@Mods
Sind Euch konstruktive Beiträge, die vielleicht auch mal gegen die Meinung anderer TEs geht zuwieder?
Habt ihr lieber Kinder im Board, die sich gegenseitig flamen und anmachen oder über Banalitäten diskutieren, als mal einen vollständig zusammenhängenden Satz zu lesen? Interessant auf welche Zielgruppen ihr scheinbar mehr Wert legt.

Ausserdem: Wieso wurden hier Beiträge entfernt, ohne das man es für nötig hält die betroffenen Personen darüber (per PM?) zu informieren?

Kommt ihr aus dem Osten und habt zu lange unter der Diktatur gelitten? Frech was sich die Mods hier erlauben!


----------



## Atztec (2. September 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> @Mods
> Sind Euch konstruktive Beiträge, die vielleicht auch mal gegen die Meinung anderer TEs geht zuwieder?
> Habt ihr lieber Kinder im Board, die sich gegenseitig Flamen und anmachen, als mal einen vollständig zusammenhängenden Satz zu lesen?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da haste dich jetzt ins aus geschossen. 

Nix gegen dich.


----------



## uniquex (2. September 2009)

> Ich glaube da haste dich jetzt ins aus geschossen.


Weniger glauben, mehr wissen! Eine brauchbare Begründung? Fehlanzeige!

Hochscrollen, Text nochmal lesen, zustimmend kopfnicken.. !

Egal, uninteressant - Zur wichtigen Frage: Wie/wo kann ich meinen buffed-Account/Profil löschen?


----------



## Atztec (2. September 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> Weniger glauben, mehr wissen! Eine brauchbare Begründung? Fehlanzeige!
> 
> Hochscrollen, Text nochmal lesen, zustimmend kopfnicken.. !
> 
> Egal, uninteressant - Zur wichtigen Frage: Wie/wo kann ich meinen buffed-Account/Profil löschen?



Nem Mod ne Pm Schreiben mit dem gleichen Inhalt ? 

oder am besten SuFu usen steht bestimmt was drüber in foren, achja warum beleidigst du gleich so nebenbei O.o

Und simma bissi aggressiv drauf ?....

wenn du genauso deinen gelöschten Threat Beitrag verfasst hast, ist das kein wunder warum du rausgelöscht wirst.

@ Mods ihr könnt den Beitrag eh wieder löschen, hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nix zu tun.
Danke


----------



## Tikume (2. September 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> Egal, uninteressant - Zur wichtigen Frage: Wie/wo kann ich meinen buffed-Account/Profil löschen?



Benutz ihn einfach nicht mehr. Glaubst Du irgendein Mod bricht in Tränen aus weil Du jetzt buffed nicht mehr magst?

Fakt ist dass hier im Forum richtig viel Müll gepostet wird. Fakt ist auch dass jeder Mod mal ne Fehlentscheidung trifft (das ist rein prinzipiell, deinen Fall habe ich mir nicht mal näher angeschaut). Aber mit Demokratie wird hier sicherlich nicht angefangen und das hat sehr gute Gründe.


----------



## kthxbye (2. September 2009)

Ich zock auch seit Release und wurde auch noch NIE gehackt... 

Doch an einem verhängnisvollen Tag war es dann so weit... ich log mich ein -> alles, was Gold bringt, war weg. Sogar die Tokens wurden alle gegen Gems getauscht.. ALLES weg (Alles, was kein Gold brachte, war unberührt)! PS: Zur Beruhigung: Alles war nach 3 Tagen wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als hätte es den Hack nie gegeben.

Nein, ich wollt mich nich auf www.blizards-onlein-spil.to einloggen um an der Cataclysm-Beta teilzunehmen.
Ich kaufe auch kein Gold oder lass meine Chars leveln. Ich lade mir auch keine AddOns die mich zum GM mit nem tollen GlitzeTigerMount machen.

Kurzum: Nichts(!), was die ganzen, vermeintlich dummen und ahnungslosen Opfer jeden Tag zu machen scheinen, bis sie darauf hin gehackt werden, habe ich gemacht.

Ich verwende Kasperky (keine Demo irgendwas version... gekauft, bezahlt und Up-to-Date).

Meine Vermutung?

Irgendwann werd ich wohl mal wieder am surfen gewesen sein, wie schon etliche Jahre zuvor auch...
Zum Bsp. nach "Jewelcrafting Guide".. oder "Schurke nach 3.1", "Yogg-Saron Guide" oder, oder oder..
Kurzum: Normales rumsurfen eines interessierten WoW Spielers.

Kaspersky hat auch kein Alarm geschlagen, bei einer nachträglichen Untersuchung fand er jedoch irgend ne Datei mit "blahblah.gamethief" oder sowas in der Art.
--------------------------

Wo lag nun mein Fehler?
Der einzige Fehler meinerseits -der mir einfällt- ist, dass ich theoretisch nach dem rumsurfen, egal ob 1min oder 3h, einen Virencheck machen müsste, bevor ich mich einlogge.. Das hab ich nicht getan, schuldig im Sinne der Anklage.



Einige Vergleiche hierzu auch noch von mir:
Jahrelang nimmt man den Schlüssel mit... nach 10 Jahren lässt man den Zuhause liegen.. Tür zu, ausgesperrt.
Jahrelang schließt man alle Fenster.. irgendwann gabs im Sommer lecker Fisch, man will sie, während man 30min einkaufen ist offen lassen -> Einer steigt ein, Anlage weg.

Oder in meinem Fall (ich habe alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen genutzt und war vorsichtig):
Man kauft immer das beste Hackfleisch vom Metzger, begutachtet es vor der Zubereitung noch einmal... ist beim kauen (wie immer) sehr vorsichtig.. auf einma is doch nen kleines Stück Knochen bei, man beißt falsch rauf -> Zahn abgebrochen.

------------------------------

Bei so Geschichten wie "Mount früher testen" bin ich dennoch auf eurer Seite... wer so dämlich is und darauf klickt, der gehört auch gehackt.

Nur es gibt eben manchmal Fälle wie meinen.


PS: Seit dem Hack hab ich ein neues Ritual... Bevor ich PC ausmache lass ich Kaspersky nochmal durchlaufen, täglich (Blizz Authenticator wird demnächst evtl. folgen).


mfg, gute Nacht, und eine hackfreie Zeit wünsch ich.
kthxbye


----------



## Thornia (2. September 2009)

Nach 4 Jahren hat es mich nun auch erwischt und ich durfte sogar zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles wirklich alles war auf dem neusten Stand, Firewall, Antivirusprogramm, sämtliche Sicherheitsupdates und sogar der Rootkit finder hat nichts gefunden.
Und bevor die Vermutung kommt, NEIN, ich habe niemanden mein PW gegeben und bin auch nicht auf die Mountmail reingefallen !

Acc wurde auch transferiert selbst nachdem ich das PW geändert hatte.... sie haben halt ihre Methoden....

Direkt mit der Hotline in Verbindung gesetzt, selbst da wurde gesagt, ich sei ausreichend gesichert aber dennoch ist es passiert. 
Also den Rechner komplett formatiert, System und WoW neu aufgespielt und ab sofort gehe ich nur noch mit dem Schlüssel ins Netz damit mir das nicht mehr passieren kann.

Was manche hier geschrieben haben, ist wirklich nicht zu fassen. Bevor ihr so einen Unsinn schreibt, schreibt besser gar nichts.......


----------



## Savo3 (2. September 2009)

Mein account wurde auch gehackt 
und nun ist er gesperrt 
So dann hab ich blizz ne mail geschrieben in der stand das mein acc gehackt wurde
Dann ne woche später schrieben sie mir zurück das sie keinen fehler ihrer seits fest stellen können und mein account geschlosssen bleibt.


----------



## Enyalios (2. September 2009)

uniquex schrieb:


> Habt ihr lieber Kinder im Board, die sich gegenseitig flamen und anmachen oder über Banalitäten diskutieren, als mal einen vollständig zusammenhängenden Satz zu lesen? Interessant auf welche Zielgruppen ihr scheinbar mehr Wert legt.



Naja, Erwachsene würden wohl eher nicht die bunten WoW-Sonderheftchen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

